# *** WestQuest 2015 ? Live Bowhunt(s) ***



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Greetings, A.T. Nation!









Cheers to your 2015 bow season! Hoping it finds you well and successful. And most importantly, SAFE. Good luck to you all this year. I’m going to be a bit busy at work in early October, so I’m prepping a lot of this thread early, so that when hunt time arrives I can focus on the live portions. 

For the past two seasons, my A.T. bud Joe from Rhode Island (“STILLxSTALKINGx”) and I connected at Outdoor Partners in West Central Illinois during the first week of November. O.P. is a small, expertly-run outfitter offering low-pressure, do-it-yourself hunts during prime time. They host 7 or 8 extremely well-managed farms. It’s all about YOUR hunt and YOUR strategy. It was exactly what we were looking for. You may recall those threads: 

*2014: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2350593*

*2013: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2116578*

We both had a blast each year—both hunts were awesome and friendships remain.

You may also recall, also last season, I jumped onto the back half of Fullstrutter’s famous Kansas Live Bowhunt Thread as he and I partnered-up on a massive 2200 acre family crop farm in West Central Ohio, after WestQuest: 

*2014: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2353896*

It’s that time of year again.

For 2015, our hunts are expanding into a *multi-state, running thread* where we can hopefully be live-from-the-stand over the course of 3-4 weeks. What’s that mean? 

Here’s a snapshot of our schedule:

*OCT. 23, 24, 25 – OHIO 800, PRIVATE LAND:*
Sick property! Myself and Fort Wayne hunting bud Joe (not Joe from Rhode Island) have access to a spectacular farm in East Central Ohio. It’s 800 acres of monster buck heaven! Rolling hills packed with gargantuan rut timbers and powerline alleys. Alfalfa salad bars dot the landscape to entice any slob seeking an arrow. Creek bottoms are abundant. This hunt is gonna be a great tune-up as the rut draws near. We’re goin’ old school. Tents. Campfires. The whole nine yards! I don’t have a size standard just yet, so I’m probably going to treat this hunt as a “when-I-see-it-I’ll-decide.” Joe and I will have hunted this farm for three days (OCT. 8, 9, 10) but will not be including that hunt as part of WestQuest. 

*OCT. 30, 31, NOV. 1 – OHIO 2200, FAMILY FARM:*
The 2200 acre family crop farm in West Central Ohio. Not gonna lie, this beautiful chunk of America’s heartland is not an easy place to punch a tag. Massive corn and soybean fields rule. Wood plots are small and the exception, with hardly 100-150 acres of total woods. Fence rows, river bottoms, and funnels dictate the setup. In fact, your setup is hyper-critical. Entry and stand access are equally as important because deer see you coming ‘n going due to the expansiveness of the flat landscape. I’ll be hunting with my oldest son, Noah. A brother-in-law and his two young sons may join in for a day, too. This is the farm where Fullstrutter lasered his big doe last year and where we both laid eyes upon “Tank” at separate times. This elderly hog is more than likely a 150-class beast this season if he survived. He’s also the largest-bodied buck I’ve ever witnessed while hunting! I have a trail cam marinating there until the day we arrive. 

Fullstrutter and I had high hopes of re-living this hunt together for 2015, but we just couldn’t connect. With my relatives calling “family-first dibs” on the farm, it didn’t happen for 2015. We promise to relay choice storytelling to you this year, separately. You may have heard, he moved to Kansas. I’m sure we’ll be hearing lots on that on his 2015 thread.

*NOV. 1-7 – ILLINOIS 450 & 150, OUTDOOR PARTNERS:*
I’m foregoing Outdoor Partners this year, but Joe from Rhode Island will be rockin’ his year three. He’s got an A.T. buddy, Scott (“K’em-n-g’em”) joining him in my spot. Joe’s even gonna set up in my clutch killing tree for luck. He knows exactly where it is! He’s pumped and ready to finally score in Illinois. Camp minimum at O.P. is 120” or 8 points and 15” wide. They have access to 450 and 150 acre farms. Both farms will have only been bowhunted one time prior to their launch. Low pressure is a prime directive at O.P. I’ll be laying low and spending some family time in preparation for the next week. I may jump in with a one day Indiana or Michigan hunt, but not too likely.

*NOV. 7-14 – ILLINOS 450, PRIVATE LAND:*
Monster Buck Mecca! I’ll be on a 450+ acre private farm in West Central Illinois with a good friend from A.T. While mobile service is really sketchy here, I will, at a minimum, be bringing semi-live, daily updates to you as best I can. This is truly rut utopia, managed like no other farm I’ve witnessed. I am privileged to hunt this hallowed ground. It holds incredible beasts with outstanding genetics. We have a “shoot no doe” policy and the trail cam pics will make a bowhunter drool like a baby. 145” is camp minimum. To say I’ve been watching tons of YouTube video hunts to sharpen my “on-the-fly” field judging is an understatement. 

In a word: STOKED! 

Feelin’ *MORE THAN BLESSED* to have all these hunting opportunities in front of me. I look forward to the journey and bringin’ ya fireside!

Indy


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck, sounds like you have some prime ground!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The next several posts are past years, a few aerials and some trail cam pics. If I have not included ariels and GPS of properties, it's because the landowner(s) have requested that we not include them. I'll label them accordingly.

Here's some 2013 & 14 victory shots & videos:


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Im in for the ride!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Good luck, sounds like you have some prime ground!


Thanks BD! Excited about the year.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's 2013 walkup video:






I'm always intrigued by comments made immediately post-shot/recovery while the adrenalin is flowing.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

2014 for the win:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

2014 walkup:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The Ohio 800:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Rhode Island Joe making the pilgrimage:









Trail Cam Pics, IL Private Land 450. Oh my:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

My favorite photo from 2014:


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Joe from RI checking in!!! Little over a month to go, pumped to say the least.
It's funny how me and Kel hit it off from the get go, and so similar to each other, both lefties, both have the same draw length, and both have a keen eye for finding hot spots...case in point,,,, the tree/spot Kel is referring to me hunting this year is a funnel pinch point. Our first year I was setup in the climber 10 yards away from the tree he setup in last year!!
450 acres and we were drawn to the same spot!! LOL!!
I gave up on the spot to early I guess!! Here's a pic of the spot I took in 2013:









And here's a pic of the spot 10 yards away in 2014!!


















If you've read our previous threads, you know I've had my chances at some great bucks! In 2013 I passed on a nice 130's Buck, hoping for bigger. Last year I had a shot at a nice high 120s maybe low 130's, and caught buck fever and Ended up botching the shot hitting low under the armpit quartering away...so many rookie mistakes!! 
2015 is a new year, and I'm hoping third times the charm! I have two great spots already picked out and scouted, i'm just counting down the days!
My hunting partner this year Scott Will be chiming in on the thread shortly. So get your popcorn ready because it's going to be one hell of a show!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I have quite a few more photos and videos to post up here in a little while!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Pulling for you Kel! Hope you shoot your personal best this fall! Loved the fireside comment...bring us along!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Pulling for you Kel! Hope you shoot your personal best this fall! Loved the fireside comment...bring us along!


Thanks, Scotty!! Will do my best.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

In for the ride. Best of luck everyone


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fullstrutter and I were Deer Chattin' this morning. He asked, "Kel, why aren't you including Oct. 8, 9, 10 as part of WestQuest?"

Well, this will be my first time on this property. It's early season. I didn't want to over do it.

We'll see if I get the itch. Hmmm. Be an interesting wager...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> In for the ride. Best of luck everyone


Thanks, Brother E! (Double-Down Master Elk Slayer).


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Scott Checking in!!! Lets do this!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Scott Checking in!!! Lets do this!!


Scott, no pressure at all, brother. None whatsoever. Really. None. Nada! You got this. 

Seriously, good luck. PM me your email. I'll send you a map of where I was gonna place stand #3 where I saw tons of sign and a big 10 after I tagged out last year and scouted.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good luck, sounds like a great time


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> Scott, no pressure at all, brother. None whatsoever. Really. None. Nada! You got this.
> 
> Seriously, good luck. PM me your email. I'll send you a map of where I was gonna place stand #3 where I saw tons of sign and a big 10 after I tagged out last year and scouted.


In your inbox, thanks so much!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Few fun pics from last year!!

First...the puppy my wife got the day I was leaving...well played..lol!!!










Ready to roll outta Ft. Wayne



















One of Kels pitstops


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Road snacks, baby!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Scott Checking in!!! Lets do this!!


Welcome aboard brotha!!!!! Were gonna have a blast!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Outstanding....I'm in for the ride as well! I love these threads....best on AT IMHO! I'll be in a tree on a buds farms in Central IL 31 Oct-10 Nov....doing my best to follow along with your hunts while having fun on my own hunt.

Best of Luck to y'all!!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Loved lasr yrs thread! Ill be in on this one too. Tryn to get Strutt down to hunt with me for a weekend. He lives about 2.5 hrs North of me. Is it my phone or is there another reason I cant see some of the picks? 

Any how, best of luck to ya!!!! [emoji457]


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Bowhunter328 said:


> Good luck, sounds like a great time


thanks 328


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tweet46 said:


> Outstanding....I'm in for the ride as well! I love these threads....best on AT IMHO! I'll be in a tree on a buds farms in Central IL 31 Oct-10 Nov....doing my best to follow along with your hunts while having fun on my own hunt.
> 
> Best of Luck to y'all!!
> 
> ...


thanks Tweet, good luck to you too my friend!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Loved lasr yrs thread! Ill be in on this one too. Tryn to get Strutt down to hunt with me for a weekend. He lives about 2.5 hrs North of me. Is it my phone or is there another reason I cant see some of the picks?
> 
> Any how, best of luck to ya!!!! [emoji457]


Thanks, Fireman! Good luck and say hi to Strut!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Is it my phone or is there another reason I cant see some of the picks?[emoji457]


Are u using the TapTalk App? Try it if not -- seems fairly stable ang user friendly.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Yes I am. The Ohio 800 - your fav photo from 2014 I can't see? ...


----------



## cjcg7980 (Aug 6, 2012)

I really love this thread I will be following thanks for sharing.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Yes I am. The Ohio 800 - your fav photo from 2014 I can't see? ...


Try this link:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/muplfz6m9tzpj5y/800.jpg?dl=0


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Or this one:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s4zy0gdmxi11qzb/2014-11-04 08.32.40.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

That worked


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

In for the ride fellas. I enjoyed the thread last year living vicariously through you guys. Breaks up sitting in an office all day, haha.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

JF88 said:


> In for the ride fellas. I enjoyed the thread last year living vicariously through you guys. Breaks up sitting in an office all day, haha.


Thanks for following along! Should be a great time!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I keep checking back for updates...I jones for any post...hell, even your stops for snacks. LOL


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Tweet46 said:


> I keep checking back for updates...I jones for any post...hell, even your stops for snacks. LOL


Don't think they will start till oct 9 tweet


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL...yeah I know...I enjoy the entire process....Strutter was even posting his pics of packing for the trip out to KS....I know, sad...but when my hunt does not start for another month, I'll take anything I can get! LOL


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

No worries, Tweet, I'll toss a few posts out there TH-SUN - hunting mornings and evenings, locally, in my honey holes (urban) a farm a half hour north of here (88 acres) as well as my cousin's farm - 110 acres in the Coldwater, MI area. I'm taking TH & FR off for the opener.

Might as well loosen up the fingers and post away!

Strutter warned me, I wouldn't even make it until the 9th!!!

He's right.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe some gear reviews tomorrow.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

JF88 said:


> In for the ride fellas. I enjoyed the thread last year living vicariously through you guys. Breaks up sitting in an office all day, haha.


Non-billable and lowered productivity -- our mantra!

CJ and JF - thanks for the kind words, bros!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Butt in tree! Oct 1 baby!!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for doing this again this year guys. It helps my bypass my days sitting in my office. I'll be refreshing this, oh, probably ever 25 seconds. :wink:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Lucky Indy!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Mornin' AT. Opening day here in the Fort. A glorious morning it was. While I didn't see any deer, I did enjoy the first real morning sit. The smell. The sounds. The quiet. The miist. If you're reading this, you get it -- watching the lights come on while you're sitting there in anticipation of movement. Steps. Lurking shadows. Anything. And even when it doesn't happen, we smile and understand why it is we do what we do. We wait all year for this. And I'm lucky and grateful to soak it all in.

I'll be heading north of here 35 min. tonight to the 88 acre farm near Kendallville -- a tune-up hunt with buddy Joe from FW. We plan to be on stand around 4. Should be a spectacular eve, weather-wise! I'm off all day so I'l sneak in a little gear review mid day.

Right now I'm gonna slide out and make my bride some breakfast. We can't do too much coffe chat with her during season, right fellas (wink). Keeping the Queen happy means happier season/hunts.

PS: A sneak peek at another boy from the great state of IL, the private 450. 

Enjoy your day/sesason opener!

Indy


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Stud right there ^

Good luck boys. I'd be hunting tonight but I have a game to coach. Maybe Saturday depending on workouts. I'll be reading along guys, shoot straight!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

You nailed it Indy..."If Momma aint happy, aint nobody happy"! 
That is a pig you got there in IL!! Ill be looking forward to those hunt updates!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

A little gear review:

http://youtu.be/e0Y4RceCfeY


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

A snapshot: of my weaponry:

http://youtu.be/gO1Y9HEQ8_s

http://youtu.be/t6Ds-6YMQ_0


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Had a massive doe and fawn staring at me while froze on tree steps. Hilarious. She didn't blow. Just walked away! Oh the timing!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ten min earlier to stand and my freezer would be overflowing. A horse she was!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

3 doe at 20y and no shot. Very cool to watch them.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

October Glory!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful Pics Indy!! Talking about getting the juices flowing!.....30 Days and counting and my butt will be in a stand!! The wait is going to kill me!.....I have all but decided...I'm moving back East as soon as possible!!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

It surely was a beautiful evening tonight! At least it was here 30 minutes north of Ft Wayne. Good luck to you this season!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Checking in from tree. Up near Coldwater Michigan on cousin"s 100+ farm. A little decoy action tonight. Just finished hanging this set. Will hunt it around 430. It's beautiful out. A little snap in the air. Crisp and mighty. A breezy October day in the deer woods. The office cries for me NOT!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks good bud, best of luck and be safe!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice looking set up there Indy....good luck!! We've got some much cooler nasty wx here now....hope its heading your way!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm along for the ride as well! Good luck this season!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Word up: WINDY. I'm feeling it. Video poised:










Seek center top. Made up as a Jr. 74 inch Buck.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a zoom on the 74" beast.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

How do you guys like my camera mount? I cobbled it out of bike reflector parts!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

looks good. Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the wind is holding off movement.


----------



## evanson (Jun 16, 2014)

IndianaPSE said:


> How do you guys like my camera mount? I cobbled it out of bike reflector parts!


I like it. Was gonna ask where u got it lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck guys!

Joe


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Two really mature doe came out of woods at 80y. As soon as I glassed them they fed their way back into cover.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Wind. Wind. Wind.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate the wind...messes up just about everything I like to do.
I did notice the camera mount....first thing I noticed actually....I like it...so much for asking where I could find one...lol


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Same stand in the morning. Until tomorrow.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Mornin' AT Nation. Set up in same stand. Very windy. Kicked up a few nannies coming in but no movement at first light. Very windy indeed.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

A view from above:


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Awesome!! Love these types of threads! Good luck guys!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

This should provide enough details about the rest of this morning's hunt. And the wind. Breakfast at the Tekonsha, Cafe. I'll take a slice of Small Town American please. Love it.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love small town America!! Sorry about the hunt but it looks like it ended on a good note!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, today is quite miserable. Looks like the front will finish moving through the area tonight and start anew tomorrow with a high of around 70 for the next week.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Back out @ 4p in a local FW honey hole if the rain holds off.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

In stand. Honey Hole perch. 5 min from house in case rain heavy. I do have a tree umbrella but hoping I don't need it. Here's a view:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

One doe a year here. 10 years running.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a sweet set-up...good luck...gotta keep the streak alive!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Well the rain persisted this morning and sleeping-in won the battle. I chose coffee and breakfast with my bride over drizzle. 

I got a call from a good friend who lives 20 min. southwest of here. He wants help setting a few stands this morning and then we're going to hunt his food plot tonight. Weather looks like it might cooperate. Hope so. We'll be hunting over the food plot still loking for some freezer volume. I'll check-in from the stand with a photo or two.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

On stand by 445. Another Tuneup hunt for WestQuest.

There's the Pre-Dinner Entrance Gator Lounge.:









Ice water served to my left:









And fresh salad bar to my right:









The Phoenix/Hypodermic Combo is ready to eat.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just unloaded on nice mature doe at 5y


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Pretty sure I heard crash at 50y. Awesome seeing my green Nocturnal bounce thru the woods!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****










Two doe appeared silently like ghosts! Literally right under me chewing on the fresh cut shooting lane stumps and twigs at 5y. See photo. They circled my entire stand. Sniffing the steps. As they walked behind me I stood and drew.. As they entered the salad bar I stopped the 2nd with a mmmah. I said to myself "aim for the heart when close." I've shot over a deer before because I failed to bend at the waist. Not this time. The minute she walked behind me I could see her cleaned and in the truck. The Phoenix delivered the Hypo with a smash - explosion of red!!!

50 y bolt then silence.

Freezer, your call of emptiness has been heard.

Looks like this boy's Sunday night will have some work involved now. 

Details later.

Indy


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!....That was a nice looking salad bar...nothing like a chip shot!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh hellz yes!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Turned into an awesome and crazy night. What i thought was a crash was not. The severe angle missed the opposite lung. She ran a half mile and we never pushed her. solid trail forever. no bed. Amazing animals!!! She crossed a 30' wide river. Then the drag. 45 degree hill that was 75y tall. Ugh.

A second doe came out to the food plot at 33y. She's also in freezer! So I doubled up today.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

SO exhausted i never even took pics!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats on the double!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome effort on your part to recover her! A successful hunting season is a full freezer! Congrats!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Indy! Always nice to fill the freezer early..


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

JF88 said:


> Congrats Indy! Always nice to fill the freezer early..


Thx JF!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tweet46 said:


> Awesome effort on your part to recover her! A successful hunting season is a full freezer! Congrats!


Gracias, Tweetman!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

huntinfool14 said:


> Congrats on the double!


Thanks HF14!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey AT. It''s been a great start on the local front. The freezer has seen activity.

Headed over to visit family in Ohio this weekend to see my awesome new nephew, the newest member on the 2200 farm. 

And yes packing my bow.

Hoping to be able to post a few pics along the way. The fall colors are starting to turn. Love the October Glory!

I'll also check the trail cam that's been on-watch there.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a great trip! Post up some pics of that fall color!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Have a safe trip, post pics when you can!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Heartland.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad to see this thread alive. I'm in for the 3rd year in a row as a reader! Best of luck.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Love me some rural America!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Gonna be in a tree at 4ish. Sweet. Wife approved!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck! Can't wait to follow along The cold front should have things moving


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Indy! Thanks for the pics...I love rural America and the MidWest...well, in the South East too!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a pano of the set tonight. A nice October breeze fills the tree and the switchgrass awaits a visitor..


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Strut, your rut tree leftish.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Video view:
http://youtu.be/pho91V8HdC0


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shawtd said:


> Glad to see this thread alive. I'm in for the 3rd year in a row as a reader! Best of luck.


Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

dspell20 said:


> Good luck! Can't wait to follow along The cold front should have things moving


Thx DS!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tweet46 said:


> Good luck Indy! Thanks for the pics...I love rural America and the MidWest...well, in the South East too!


It's all great, yes. Thx Tweetster!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> Video view:
> http://youtu.be/pho91V8HdC0


That set has deer killing written all over it!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Saw many of these beds as I was coming out tonight in the grassy fields next to the river:


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Man I'm super stoked to follow you this season and best of luck. Living here in western Pa I'm very envious you get to hunt some big buck states.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thx Woody!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good morning world! What an awesome start to the day. Fresh. Still. Quiet. Mild. Ahhhh the deer woods.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Lots of doe traffic early. Too dark to get eyes on the group. Quiet now.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Indy! Heading to work here...&#55357;&#56851;


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Lots of deer around but no shots. One 8pt 115ish.. Packed and headed home. Kendalville Indiana in morning.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Slipped in early. In a tree in October. For the win!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Had a great hunt this morning. Wish I woulda taken a shot of the sunrise! 

At first light, I heard multiple deer pass right behind me, unalrmed. They had no idea I was there. My buddy Joe was about 100y to the west of me on the wood's edge. The deer milled around nearby for about 15 min or so and fed their way towards Joe. I could never get eyes on them -- too dark. His phone died, bad battery, so unbenounced to me he felt the wind was horrible in-stand, so he climbed down and holed-up in a natural corner behind a fallen tree on the field's edge. A natural ground blind.He got a bead on the three deer headed his way just after first light -- 2 bucks and a doe. Both bucks were sticking tight to her. She fed to within FIVE FEET of Joe. 

He said, "I COULD SEE HER EYE LASHES!!!" 

Wind was in his face so he held tight trying to decide if he was gonna shoot one of the bucks, or her. He passed all of them. Both were 8 pointers. One was 110-ish and one was outside the ears pushing P&Y. We have larger bucks on camera at this property, and it's real early. 

All in all though, good stuff. 

He said, "I couldl smell them they were so close!"


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I snagged the card this weekend from the trail camera that was marinating on the Ohio Family 2200 acre farm. Tons of rut bait is cruising 'round there, indeed. 

In one photo a vertual doe convention -- six, count 'em six, ladies of the evening:









As the camera's batteries faded, what I thought was an all black series of dark photos turned out surprsing as I opened in Photoshop and lightened them. 

Hello, Mr. November wannabe:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Look real close at doe #5 behind her rump -- is that a 7th doe/yearling trailing directly behnd her or is it her tail? The extra brown clump.

Hmmm...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

In a word, tonight's sit is: "Beautimus!"


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your'e killing Me! I can't wait to get in a stand....thanks for sharing those great pics....nothing like an evening in the deer woods!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> Here's a pano of the set tonight. A nice October breeze fills the tree and the switchgrass awaits a visitor..


Dig the Pano pics and my bow did the same thing..


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Michigan tonight:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! 16 Days. 12 hours, 10 minutes until I pull out of my driveway and head East!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Dig the Pano pics and my bow did the same thing..
> 
> View attachment 3041946


Nice set BD. You in a corner? Or is that the pano?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tweet46 said:


> Nice! 16 Days. 12 hours, 10 minutes until I pull out of my driveway and head East!


There's treatment for your obsessive sickness ya know, Tweet.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL...yes there is and I'm about to get the antidote soon!! 

As soon as I'm clear of the house I'll hit BPS that's 1/2 mile from me for a few last minute neccesities...then 40miles up the road I'll hit Cabelas for the things I forgot to get at BPS...

Who's kidding who....I'll be pulling out at 0300 'cause I wont be able to sleep!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> Nice set BD. You in a corner? Or is that the pano?


Pano...Just a 3 acre cut corn field in the middle of the woods  Almost got a shot on a good one. I mentioned my bow because my cam and arrow are distorted like yours, I guess the bows are too close for that type of shot. Good luck!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's getting close, my friends.

We're packing up tomorrow and leaving the office by 4pm Thursday for the first official leg of WestQuest 2015. Thanks for following along the past few weeks during the prep and tune-up hunts. It was fun getting back into it. So happy to have you all along for the ride. The camaraderie is what I enjoy most about this sport. We're heading to the 800 acre farm on the east central edge of Ohio (4 hours east of Fort Wayne) where the big bucks roam. We've made a slight adjustment to the accommodations agenda. We're going to swap for a hotel about 14 miles from the farm. Rather than towing a 20' camper trailer and camel-backing the quad on the back of the truck bed, we decided a hotel trumped all that gas to tow all that camping noise. This camper needs water and electric setup once we arrive (can't tow it full) and we are simply wanting to get there and get in a tree. So instead, we'll tow a small trailer and a quad on it. Gear in truck. And 14 miles means a quick ride so that shouldn't be too much trouble. While I'd enjoy the campfire and rolling right of camp and into a stand in minutes, a warm shower and an attached sports bar at the hotel gets the nod. $35 bucks a night for the win.

I'll post some travel and setup pics along the way, Thursday.

Cheers to being live from a tree Friday morning!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Safe travels and good luck bud!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Safe travels and good luck bud!


Thanks BD!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Good luck!


ThxFM324


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

All right Indy....again, thanks for taking us along! Good luck! I'll be watching closely as usual! I love all the excitement leading up to the hunt...you do a great job of capturing that! It's getting hard to sleep at night 
I'm starting to stage all my stuff for the trip East. I changed the oil and rotated my tires on my truck....A week from Friday I'll be hitting the road. My buds in tree as we speak on one of our small farms trying to pop a doe. 
I mentioned to Ernie...I'd love a chance to meet up with you guys and buy you an adult beverage. Like you said I love the comraderie of the hunt!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Awesome Tweet will do and let's hoist some!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Good luck Indy, from another Indiana hunter. Grew up in Pennsylvania, you gotta almost be on the boarder that far into Ohio?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

A little teaser that'll get yer blood flowin'


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

bsimms said:


> Good luck Indy, from another Indiana hunter. Grew up in Pennsylvania, you gotta almost be on the boarder that far into Ohio?


Yea, I think we'll be just 30-45 min. from the WV finger that sticks up between Ohio and Penn.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

bsimms said:


> Good luck Indy, from another Indiana hunter. Grew up in Pennsylvania, you gotta almost be on the boarder that far into Ohio?


thanks bsimms, you too!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This year's missiles will be tipped with three different warheads:

Rage Hypodermic








NAP Killzone








QAD Exodus








I'm a broadhead junkie. And yes, it's a sickness, so be patient with me as I contemplate the day's weapon of choice.

And of course, arrow number 1 always receives a nice little love note:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the before and after pics of those bullets!


----------



## viper24 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking forward to the updates. Will definitely make the days go by faster.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think alot of the fun of bow hunting is tinkering with all a mans gear and just being in the woods in general for extended periods of time. Probly my favorite parts... Dont get me wrong I like wacking a big buck as much or more than the next guy!


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

IndianaPSE said:


> This year's missiles will be tipped with three different warheads:
> 
> Rage Hypodermic
> View attachment 3083594
> ...


Remember to take the O ring off the Exodus. Good luck on all your hunts.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

crazy4bucks said:


> Remember to take the O ring off the Exodus. Good luck on all your hunts.


Thanks, C4B, didn't even know about those. 

I had assumed they were there for alignment ease. QAD says nope, toss 'em, they are just for packaging/shipping. 

There you have it. Learn somethin' every day.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Awesome to hear it's almost go time for you Kel!!! Safe travels!! I'll be checking in this weekend live from the RI woods with my new hunting partner...MY WIFE!!!! Lol long story, but to sum it up she said " if ya can't beat em, join em!"
She's been out with me a few times already in a ground blind and a double hang in a tree










I had a cold and a runny nose that would not stop


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just had an idea for a new product..... camo kleenex....I'm gonna get rich!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Joe, that photo may get you banned from WestQuest!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Some father/son time on a local honey hole hunt this morning before I head to the Ohio 800. It's what it's all about. Say hi to my oldest, Noah.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Noah


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good morning Noah! You both look like some serious deer slayers! Good luck!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck this morning men!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Good luck this morning!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the well wishes. We didn't have any deer moving thru, but no matter, I got to share an awesome morning with my son. 

We capped off the AM with some fresh-brewed and made some really awesome farm-fresh eggs that came off my cousin's farm -- he sent us home with some from our visit there Sunday. 

That's what it all about.

Today I'm going to pack all my gear and head over to FW Joe's and help load the quad, etc. Then we're on the road to the Ohio 800.

Schwiiiing!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

LIFE HAPPENS!!!

Hey guys, I'd appreciate some positive thoughts and prayers for my buddy from Fort Wayne (Joe). He just phoned and has a serious family health crisis back easty (Ohio). Unfortunatley this makes our game plan change, sorry. The Ohio 800 is his connection. That's on hold for now. I'm going to head to the 2200 family farm in Ohio and go solo. 

Remember this is only deer hunting. I'll do my best to pick this back up live from the tree. Maybe tonight if I get there early enough.

Indy


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Damn, sorry to hear. Prayers and wishes for Joe's family.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

And so it begins..


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Joe...thoughts are with him and his family! Best of luck to you Indy as you head to the 2200....be safe, hard hard! 
Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

IndianaPSE said:


> And so it begins..


I Love it!!

West Quest 2015 is underway!!! Best of luck Kel!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

330 pm arrival time getting all set up.. I like to lay all my stuff out then spray it down and let the sunshine dry it out. Again, I'm not a major scent freak but I like to reduce my scent pattern as best I can. It's a little too warm out but hopefully by time I get to stand and settle in the temperatures will fall a little bit. Tonight is an observation hunt.'I know Mr. 150+ Tank is lurking on this farm. I don't really have a goal here as far as the number goes I'd just like to see some bucks on their feet. Here's a few pictures of the farm entry area. I simply drove out to the midway edge of the cornfield on a fencerow. I'm probably about 500 yards from my tree stand. Going to get dressed in a few minutes and head to my stand I'll report live from the stand shortly.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Hi Noah


Lol classic


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I love that 2200 acre farm you are hunting Kel! We had a blast there last Fall. I also know the stand area you are going to tonight...I recognize it from that middle picture!! Love that spot. Tank is bedded within a quarter mile, probably less...so go get him!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Strutter, are you going to have a thread this year?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

huntinfool14 said:


> Strutter, are you going to have a thread this year?


I don't know...still figuring out what I want to do. Now that I live in KS...I won't be coming here for a specific 10-15 days or whatever as with years in the past. It will be sporadic hunting when I have the availability and also correct weather conditions. I also will only have access to the properties that I hunted with Jimmy when he goes hunting, which will be FANTASTIC! Really looking forward to getting back out on those properties with him as I didn't get to hunt with him last year. I have landed permission on a couple properties thank to my buddy Tony, so I do have some stands I can hunt whenever the conditions are right. 

My live hunt threads are best when all I am doing is hunting and driving the thread. This Fall, I will again be in KS during November, for the entire month actually now that I live here :thumbs_up, but unlike years past - I'll have a lot more going on than just focusing on hunting. 

So we'll see! For now...I'm enjoying being part of the Kelmeister WestQuest semi live hunt thread campfire! :beer::beer:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Son of a....

I bumped a pig. May have been Tank. Not sure. Huge wide butt and antlers 5" outside the ears hoping away. No blow though. 10pt minimum. I could not have been quieter. Well, he'll, I guess I could have. Ha! Oh well at least I'm in the right area. Wind is perfect!



















In the perfect funnel between cut corn and river!!!

It's great to be here. Great to be in the deer woods with the rut around the corner. Scrapes were everywhere on entry!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I cannot believe it!!!! Grunting


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Buck close!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Waiting for it


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Grabbing bow. Buck close!!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

IndianaPSE said:


> Grabbing bow. Buck close!!!


I just tuned in to this thread 10 seconds ago. Great timing!

Go get em!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Com'on! With it!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Small 8 was grunting and prancing around like a retriever hunting pheasant!!! He scooted towards corn. He was grunting like a VW nettle at a live bug convention. Holy crap!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Omg he got me fired up!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm afraid to sit down!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I can see 5 scrapes from my tree!!!


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank god for late october!!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I barely got set. Didn't even have arrow nocked yet. Holy moly. With all these scrapes, tomorrow may be a decoy day will see.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The grunting has returned!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Btw the entire 2200 acre farm is harvested 100%. Which means these fence rows and fingerstrip woods are my friend.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

I believe this is the bed of the big deer I bumped. Exactly 27y from my sniper tower.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks stellar!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopefully the beauty before the beast.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Day one of West quest 2015 closes with a couple a nice encounters and a beautiful sunset I'd say that's a success in my book looking forward to the morning I'll be in the stand before daylight peace out, Indy


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Going to head up to the farmhouse and spend some quality time with my family especially the new three month old nephew!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

What could be better...quality family time...great hunting with good activity! 
My friend was out tonight in IL and had real good movement as well. 
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool thread


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The remote digital hunter:

Battery pack: check
Laptop: check
Smartphone: check
Mattress wedged into back of Honda Ridgeline for a pseudo-camping experience: check

Love it! 










G'nite AT.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Roughin it west quest style!!! You in a tree yet?!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

In tree. Mornin' AT!!!

Trying to keep the phone glow to a minimum early. Me and Scarface are just hangin' and waitin' for Tank.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The sunrise over the river behind me is saying hello.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good morning! Looking good. Hope Tank shows himself for you! Got my last day off today before heading East....lots of last minute prep and packing.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Safe travels Tweet


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Thanks guys. Pretty quiet. There was just enough moisture on the cut corn and leaves so as to soften the crunch entering this morning. I think I'll hunt until 10 or 11 this morning then find a wifi and check in with work. Hopefully I'll have some video. To upload.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Indy....I don't leave until a week from today, but today will be my last day off till then.....
Looking forward to some video...hopefully of someone named Tank!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/143375046 

Here's a vid of my view this morning.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm about 25y from the trail where the 6 doe were on camera. I posted that photo a few pages back.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Gonna slide out and rethink. The wind just switched horribly wrong for this set.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Good luck this morning Indy. I won't be hitting the stand until tomorrow a little after lunch time for an evening sit.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Back at camp Ridgeline.









This afternoon set is going to be the second stand I have here. If the wind gets worse I'm going portable.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Lmao!! Camp Ridgeline!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Lmao!! Camp Ridgeline!!!


That was for you, Joe.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice encounter with the grunting 8 last night in the river funnel! I love that stand so much. The pics you posted brought it all back!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

IndianaPSE said:


> That was for you, Joe.


That's some dedication right there Kel!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Joe, camping out while being an instant insertion into the deer woods in the morning has an ulterior motive: ain't no way I'm sleeping at the farmhouse and waking up the three month old baby. So yea, call it dedication if you will but I'm really just afraid of the wrath if a tired mom (my sister in law). Don't want to upset that mojo.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Would love it cooler. Oh well, at least there's no need to wear a lot of extra layers...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

A little over a year ago, Fullstrutter and I gathered with our brides in SW Florida before he moved to Kansas. It feels so warm out I feel like sunscreen might be needed. I text him this pic all the time randomly for grins. I'm bored waiting to go back out in tree so everybody say hi to the original live thread master himself. Ha!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Hey Indy. Bad windy days here in Kansas I love me a set up behind a big pond damn if you have any! I've seen as many as 30-40 deer behind a large pond damn bedded down. If not if you have any large elevation changes to break that wind for you and them the rest of the afternoon


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

On stand early. Balmy breezy but confident. Several rubs and scrapes coming in.

Scarface is tending one of them.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Not gonna lie even a doe could see an arrow today...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Going off the reservation and breaking rules. I have Scarface literally w/antler touching the fresh rub. We will see what activity this generates?! It's early enough in season for an experiment.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


> Going off the reservation and breaking rules. I have Scarface literally w/antler touching the fresh rub. We will see what activity this generates?! It's early enough in season for an experiment.


From your picture it looks like awful tight quarters to be using a decoy, or is it more open than your picture appears.....Good luck BTW.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Very open


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

And I'm a rule breaker anyway. I like trying different approaches early season...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy crap!!!!!!! And just when I'm wondering if a decoy working a rub is a good thing? Small 8 decided to smash and crash the dang thing!!!! What a rush!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

That would've been an awesome video!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

So it's fair to say it worked?!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol Shaff! How you been my brotha? We never did get that beer....


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hell yea! I hate climbing down. Hate it. But reset the ole boy.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

He's ready for round two. Hopefully Tank heard all that racket?!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow sick!! Any pics at all? Get that camera ready next time on a non shooter! Need thread stimulant fodder!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! That would have been sweet video...!
Is Scarface sporting a few more scars now?


----------



## viper24 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, thats awesome. Sure it won't be the last time.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tomorrow rain forecast is 60-70% morning rain. If its raining early my contingency is to head back to Fort Wayne early and hunt 80 acre farm in pm there. Or lower Michigan cousin's 110 acre farm. We keep all options open. My son is asking me to take him hunting Sunday. So there's that option too.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Meanwhile back on the Ohio 2200, all is quiet after the one-sided battle here.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow sick!! Any pics at all? Get that camera ready next time on a non shooter! Need thread stimulant fodder!!


Killin' me Smalls. I was standing thinking a shooter was coming. By time it happened I thought video.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tweet46 said:


> Wow! That would have been sweet video...!
> Is Scarface sporting a few more scars now?


He's kindof a wuss...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Forgot to tell you guys: when I exited the stand this am there was HUGE buck droppings (not pellets) big clumps, right under my stand. My guess is the big guy I bumped yesterday afternoon came back at night to leave his mark. The beeeaaatch!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Wow that musta been awesome to see!! Tank is gonna slip up soon, keep at it! Enjoy camp Ridgeline tonight!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow sick!! Any pics at all? Get that camera ready next time on a non shooter! Need thread stimulant fodder!!


X2 got to give us something to b.s. About


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Strutt and Shaff are puttn it on u pretty good Indy!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I know I done got blasted by both of them looks like I need to hit video record next time


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I just checked the radar again in the forecast calls for 80% chance of showers through noon tomorrow so I'm breaking camp heading to Fort Wayne going to hunt with my son tomorrow


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan! Good luck


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

My heart is filled with pain for my buddy Joe from the Fort -- he is really struggling. He's tending to family healtlh ER back east, Ohio. Sending positiive mojo his way.

I do have a plan together for the rest of the weekend: 

Hunting Michigan farm tonight (near Homer), at my cousin's place. 1 hour and 15 away. Then hunting north of FW (Kendalville) Sunday morning with my son and his wife. 30 min frm here. It'll be her first sit EVER. She will not have a bow just sitting with my son. Should be fun. The Homer farm does not hold a lot of deer, so it's treated as a meat store. A deer or two annually off this farm is a success. Any deer. Any size. The Kendalville farm has seen decent bucks in the 120-130 range on trail camera, but it too does not hold a lot of deer, rather, more of a transitioon/travel corridor. We are all going to ground hunt there and sit in man made blinds on fence rows where known traffic flows by. Hopepfully my daughter-in-law will see her first arrowed deer! They want some venison for the freezer.

I'll check-in live from tree in Michigan around 4-ish.

Indy out for now.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good luck Indy!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Bowhunter328 said:


> Good luck Indy!


Thanks 328!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Morning Indy...good luck and sending best wishes to Joe from out here.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Appreciate it, Tweet


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Entry:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tonight's perch:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just inside the wood's edge overlooking a 5 acre meadow. Quite windy but not cold. Not sure they will move unless it calms down?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck I would love to have the time off you do right now. I had this guy and a new buck I don't have a pic of come in and bed down this am at 80 yds but was informed by the wide I had to leave for a birthday party. Oh the joys of having a 4 and 2 year old


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Got the rain gear if I need it


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I was gonna meet my maker. Crazy wind and rain storm went thru. Too many dead trees around to wait around and find out which ones were gonna let loose. I've never seen horizontal leaf shower. Crazy I tell ya. 

Any way, went to truck. Fresh, dry gear. I'm GTG!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome I love hunting after a rain!!! Good luck


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Good luck tonight brother!!!
Tough break shaff!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thx deer bros


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Crash, errr, I mean...Scarface is my companion this eve.









We're waiting for a little 6pm sequence of noises...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Doing any rattling or blind calling?


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


> 2014 walkup:


*** did u hit him with nice blood trail


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks and hey, Jake!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Doing any rattling or blind calling?


Just tickled the horns slightly


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The third official day of WestQuest is closing gently.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, my son phoned last night and he's sick. So I opted to chill with family this morning. It looks like today will be Mass and yard work. I'm good with that. Lots of hunting just around the corner. Stay tuned.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sunday insertion.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear your son was sick and you missed the chance to hunt with him. On the bright side it gave you the opportunity to spend time with family! Now go get 'em this evening!! Good Luck!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This is badazzzzz. 10 ft off the ground on a fallen tree. Perfect wind. Hunkered atop this natural sniper tower with 2 hrs til sundown. I'm in the travel alley. Deer! Let's gitterdone! Oh yea, and when you forget your mask, blend in. Rambo style.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

I've got two power alleys out to the cut bean field and Scarface. And here's the view into to woods. I'm just 10y in the woods. A heavy trail is 20y inside. They either travel the field edge or the wood's trail. If the come thru tonight, I'm on it. And here's a little homemade bow hanger.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Im just inside woods at the "point" of the arrow. Decoy is 10y off edge of woods. 22y shot right or left.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

You'll notice a creek in center of field that drains towards woods. Lots of deer trail into woods from the point.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

All is quiet here at the golden final 30 of this Sunday eve of WestQuest day 4.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Wouldn't it be grand if deer hunting weather were always this comfortable and beautiful out?!?!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Time to rest and recharge for next weekend.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for another evening n the woods....that set looks great!
Looking forward to next weekend myself...less then a week till I get to climb a tree! Yeah!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I will be in the woods tomorrow. Only two deer have a death sentence, the rest can breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks again for taking us along! Love these live hunt threads... Took the second half of Nov. off to hunt but i have had bad luck with threads in the past... Hung two final sets today and pulled my cards. Doe all over the plot up to nine at a time. Couple small bucks sparring and a decent one. Thats it. . . Good luck to ya


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Not liking the long range forecast for my start of west quest next Monday......


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, East Coast Boyz, I hear there's a buck down on a pre-WestQuest tune-up hunt?!?! 

Do tell. We're waiting.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys know the drill, pics or the BB is not D.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

All right....waiting on pics!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

I may not be in the west yet but a 220lb western ny buck has hit the ground!














Came in at 10 yesterday morning following a doe grunting.. 30 yard shot and I screwed up. I either didn't follow through or I clipped my binocs on my chest and I pulled the shot and hit his neck. Sat there down in the dumps for over an hour thinking I missed cleanly. I got down and found pretty much a clean arrow. Then followed just in case and to my surprise I found more and more blood... Then another 150 yards a big fat New York buck is down! Super lucky here in NY!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! Nice bruiser right there.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!! I'd rather be lucky then good any day! Way to follow up!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Tweet46 said:


> Congrats!! I'd rather be lucky then good any day! Way to follow up!


My words exactly


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I may not be in the west yet but a 220lb western ny buck has hit the ground!
> View attachment 3118129
> View attachment 3118145
> 
> ...


Congrats on a heck of a great buck brother. He has awesome mass.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Awesome buck Scott congrats!!! 
There's another one waiting for you in Illinois, enjoying his last few days alive!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Update: with FW Joe still nurturing his family, we decided to place the Ohio 800 on hold until late November. His family needs are what he has to focus on right now. This adjustment will slide me to the Ohio 2200 for Friday, Saturday, and possibly Sunday. I'm back on a mission to get a shot at Tank. With all the crops down and the rut starting, my two pinch point sets should offer some activity with two all day sits. Maybe three. I'll check-in Friday from the stand. 

Indy


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds good! Looking forward to the outcomes!! Don't mind me I'll prolly catch back up in the middle of the night while at work so I wouldn't have it set to notifications while you sleep


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Sounds good! Looking forward to the outcomes!! Don't mind me I'll prolly catch back up in the middle of the night while at work so I wouldn't have it set to notifications while you sleep


Hilarious, shaf! I'll do my best to keep your work hours interrupted! Ha!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I work night shift. At a moderate sized er. It stays interrupted, but if I get time in usually on here


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I for one aint worth a damn during these live hunt threads! Im mind fkd! Gonna take my boy this weekend I hope and hit some stands! He is old enough to hunt with his own bow so were are gonna give it a whirl this yr.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Well I for one aint worth a damn during these live hunt threads! Im mind fkd! Gonna take my boy this weekend I hope and hit some stands! He is old enough to hunt with his own bow so were are gonna give it a whirl this yr.


Awesome, Fireman, gettin' out there with your son is righteous indeed! Good luck!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Halfway through hell week!! (Week before my 2 week vacation) I'll be finalizing my gear and getting it ready to go in the car this afternoon!! Ill take some pics! For stands I'm bringing my 2 lone wolf assaults and lone wolf sticks. 

Saddle up boys its Almost go time!!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Halfway through hell week!! (Week before my 2 week vacation) I'll be finalizing my gear and getting it ready to go in the car this afternoon!! Ill take some pics! For stands I'm bringing my 2 lone wolf assaults and lone wolf sticks.
> 
> Saddle up boys its Almost go time!!!!


That's a perfect way to put it! "Hell Week!!"....I'm in the last couple of days...2 days at work....then hit the road early Friday morning heading to the farms of my friend. I packed, repacked...reorganized, then packed again. I'm jones'ing so bad I bought some more camo last night at BPS just 'cause I felt I needed to do more....

Hey Indy...still thinking of your FW friend...hoping things settle down for him soon and he's able to get back in the game. I can relate in a small way...I'm coming out the backside of the worst year in my 50 year life. This season has some special meaning for me!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tweet46 said:


> That's a perfect way to put it! "Hell Week!!"....I'm in the last couple of days...2 days at work....then hit the road early Friday morning heading to the farms of my friend. I packed, repacked...reorganized, then packed again. I'm jones'ing so bad I bought some more camo last night at BPS just 'cause I felt I needed to do more....
> 
> Hey Indy...still thinking of your FW friend...hoping things settle down for him soon and he's able to get back in the game. I can relate in a small way...I'm coming out the backside of the worst year in my 50 year life. This season has some special meaning for me!


Thanks, Tweet. I'll be sure to mention it to him. Thanks for the support. 

50 huh? Gotcha by a year. 51.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Tweet46 said:


> That's a perfect way to put it! "Hell Week!!"....I'm in the last couple of days...2 days at work....then hit the road early Friday morning heading to the farms of my friend. I packed, repacked...reorganized, then packed again. I'm jones'ing so bad I bought some more camo last night at BPS just 'cause I felt I needed to do more....
> 
> Hey Indy...still thinking of your FW friend...hoping things settle down for him soon and he's able to get back in the game. I can relate in a small way...I'm coming out the backside of the worst year in my 50 year life. This season has some special meaning for me!


Haha!!! More camo is always good!! Safe travels tweet, and I hope you nail a bruiser!!

Sending more prayers for Joe and his family as well.

I have all my hunting gear packed!!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Joe.... 'preciate it. Deer or no deer it's going to be a great trip!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Still lookin warm with a south wind prevailing. Warm or cold I'm shooting a bruiser!!!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

men,

time for stuff to die...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> men,
> 
> time for stuff to die...


Absolutely!!!! We are almost at the 48 hour mark till I leave!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Talkatcha all from the tree tomorrow morning. 

Here's my schedule for the Ohio 2200:

- crash early tonight
- 3:30a exit Fort Wayne
- 3 hr drive
- 630a arrive 
- dress in field
- 6:50a insertion
- 7a exhale
- 7:01a inhale the magic
- in for an all day sit
- in for an all day sit Saturday
- Sunday up in the air

And now my "glass is half full" thinking:

- shoot Tank (or any respectable buck that trips my trigger) early Friday
- a relaxed gut/tag/haul/load process in daylight
- enjoy coffee & breakfast with my brother-in-law and new nephew
- drive back to FW and hang the deer overnight
- enjoy Halloween Saturday night with my 10y old
- process the deer on Sat night or Sunday morning.
- start to prep for Illinois!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> men,
> 
> time for stuff to die...


I like this strategy.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> men,
> 
> time for stuff to die...


Words to live by....well, not so much for the deer!

T-Minus 18 hours then I am on the road!! 

My plan...
Friday
0400 departure from the mountains (will probably be much earlier since I wont be able to sleep tonight!)
--one thing I do to kill the time on the road is contuct my informal deer census on the drive out and comapre it to previous years. Buck vs Does, Live vs Road Kill.... 
-spend the night in billeting at Offut AFB in Bellvue NE
-before crashing for the night....hit Bass Pro and Cabelas to pick up everything I realized I forgot and stuff I really dont need!

Sat AM
0500 hit the road....
1100 stream the Rugby World Cup final. New Zealand All Blacks vs Australia Wallabies. Epic match!!! New Zealand's chance to defend their title and become first repeat winners in the history of the cup (I'm biased)
1300 Arrival
1300-1315 meet and greet with the arrival party
1315 head to the farm
1330-1400 last minute prep, check bow...confirm its still on, quick clean up at the cabin and get my battle gear on
1430 in the stand!! Soaking it all up! Decompressing!! 

01 Nov - 10 Nov Hunt!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wanted to put this out there. Had a chance to have a chat with Indy. He is good people and I am fortunate to be able to call him a friend!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Tweet46 said:


> Just wanted to put this out there. Had a chance to have a chat with Indy. He is good people and I am fortunate to be able to call him a friend!


Seems like a great dude, have fun and be safe guys.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Some great timelines guys!! I'm out of work for the day! One more day of work then 2 weeks of hunting!! I'll post mine up too! I have some time to kill sitting in the walk in clinic, I have a stye in my left eye...seems like every year something happens before the trip!
Saturday...
pace back and forth, pack my car, pace back and forth, bedtime 7pm!!

Saturday 1130pm: WAKE UP!!! Hit the road by 1145.

Sunday: arrive at Scott's 530-600am. Finally get to meet my hunting partner! Pack up his truck and hit the road! 

Sunday 8-9pm arrive at camp in Augusta Illinois!!!!
See some good friends, have a few laughs and rest up for the Midwest Massacre we will unleash!!

Monday: 0 dark 30, rise and shine!!
Hang my stand 1 in the dark, hunt it till 10-11 depending on movement and wind. Right now the predicted south wind is not favorable.. It will be at my back. This will be the view:











My second set is in a low lying dry river bed, about 20 feet lower than the open field, MAJOR travel corridor, on the edge of bedding areas, ideal for a windy day.
Me and Kel tracked my buck in there last year and the sign was incredible, big hoof prints everywhere. I'll be able to keep an eye on the field edge too for any cruising bucks!! 120 or higher is the camp minimum, and is my goal for this year!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok...I just couldn't take it anymore...left work early. Time to reorganize and pack again...check my list, check it again....fling a couple of arrow....
14 hours and counting!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Here's some gear photos!!

The bow:









2014 PSE DNA 
#66
27" DL
Trophy ridge react sight
Rip cord code red rest
Vibracheck stabilizer/dampener 

Arrows and broad heads:

(Taking a page from Kelly's book)









Easton FMJ 27"
Rage HD 100 grain.

This setup hits a deer like a Midwest freight train....total devastation!

The stands.....










Lone wolf Assault with 3 lone wolf sticks
3 sticks are all I need for my first hang in spot 1.









Stand 2, Lonewolf Assault with 5 Lonewolf sticks for the unknown!!!

And staying home this year is my summit viper, services not needed









All my gear ready to go in the car (minus the bow case for last minute practicing)










2 stands
My main back pack (lifelines inside) with rattling antlers ready to go
My scent proof clothes bag
Spare backpack with odds and ends

Finally the toad puller....


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Tweet46 said:


> Ok...I just couldn't take it anymore...left work early. Time to reorganize and pack again...check my list, check it again....fling a couple of arrow....
> 14 hours and counting!


Haha!!! I love it tweet!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Toad puller rollin' on fat 12's...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the gear Joe! Weapons of mass destruction!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

ROCKIN!!! Can wait to follow you and Scott, RI Killer Joe!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I can only get 25 yards in my back yard setup...putting the bow to bed in good shape.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

My primary bow...Mathews Creed 28" draw, 64# sending 365 gr arrows down range at 290fps.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> Toad puller rollin' on fat 12's...


Hahaha!!!!!


Tweet46 said:


> My primary bow...Mathews Creed 28" draw, 64# sending 365 gr arrows down range at 290fps.





Tweet46 said:


> I can only get 25 yards in my back yard setup...putting the bow to bed in good shape.


lookin good Tweet!! Sweet rig!!!!


----------



## dpc3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck Joe. Take good care of the farm. We will be there soon.
The Cilley Gang


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Packed and ready to roll out in the early morning!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Wake up boys!! It's 2 AM, driving in the work my last day before vacation! Patiently waiting for the ointment to start working on Mayeye, which is almost swollen shut. Also waiting on the call from Kelly when he hits the road soon! It's the most wonderful time of the year, our dreams that we dream year-round about is about to happen! Safe travels tweet, and Kelly as well


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Only bow hunters do crazy things like get up at 3:30 in the morning and take pictures of the clock in their car and then post to an archery forum while driving to a tree


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Up and raring to go! Thanks for the wake up call my friend! Don't forget that beer...&#55356;&#57211; LOL. A quick shower and some last minute packing and I'll be on the road as well.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

dpc3 said:


> Good luck Joe. Take good care of the farm. We will be there soon.
> The Cilley Gang


Hey Cilley Boyz!!! Hope you guys are well. Good luck this year. Hope you each lay an Illinois beast on the earth, horizontally. Be safe and be sure to check-in here while you're traveling. While I'm gonna miss hunting Team OP this year, I'll try to stop by the farm for a gander at any hanging monsters and a camp frosty. 

Kel


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Felt bad working while y'all slept, didn't want to wake any of you guys. Good luck


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pulling out now...leaving the mountains behind. Heading to where the deer act like deer!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

For you Kel....now it's 0340


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Arrived in field. Gonna chill. Dress slowly and head out to stand. Hoping to be in tree by 650-7a-ish.

Over and out until daylight w/no phone glow.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Go get em Kel


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Heard about the wake up call!!!! LOL!!! Good to talk to ya this morning Kel! KILL TANK!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****



dpc3 said:


> Good luck Joe. Take good care of the farm. We will be there soon.
> The Cilley Gang


Hey boys!!!!!! I'll definitely take good care of those sacred grounds! Like Kel said, check in on the thread, I'll be posting several times a day! Sorry I missed you guys at Gary's annual cookout! Thanks and good luck to you as well!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

In FTW!!!!


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Get you some!


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

FWIW I live about 1.5hrs south of where you are hunting. Last night I got great video of two basket 8's destroying each other. 2 fields away there were two 140's dogging the same doe family group. It is heating up in the buckeye state! 2pm- Dark should be prime! Keep us updated.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Mornin AT! It's awesome out here. It's thee time of the year. Today's sit finds me in the pinch point river set. Long narrow funnel that draws from a 40-50 acre wood line N to S. I'm got wind at my face blowing my scent across the river. I've got rubs and scrapes galore all within a 30-35 yard lasertastic reach. No real size limit here. While I'm hoping for Tank (if he made it thru this year he's 150+) by any meaty beast gets an arrow today. I'd love to get home for Halloween with my 10y old sat night and while they sort candy, I'll process venison FTW. Positive thinking gets it done!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Packed for the day!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This in five! ^^^^^


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

JGB OH said:


> FWIW I live about 1.5hrs south of where you are hunting. Last night I got great video of two basket 8's destroying each other. 2 fields away there were two 140's dogging the same doe family group. It is heating up in the buckeye state! 2pm- Dark should be prime! Keep us updated.


Good news! I'm in for the duration today!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a killer setup!!!!! KILL!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

They are moving in Central Mo! Had a stud 8pt hit night before last in front of my house....no pics or nothing of this buck. Including my neighbors that hunt around me. I'll post a pic up if that's cool?

Good luck guys!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just had what sounded like a small buck grunting 75 y out in field edge. I grunted back at him but no response. My guess is the rattle scared him. No teen wants to fight.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

You can see cut corn here, center top. About 75y away.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck just climbed up with you guys about 20 min ago. Left work early. Still arrived after light. I'm in till 10 then sleep


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

First pit stop....kel that set looks perfect! 
My trip was almost over before it began....just 20 minutes out of the house between the Springs and Denver I was clipping along at 75 and just missed a cow elk crossing the interstate....missed her by only a couple of feet...my heart rate is only now coming down....that would have done a number on my truck....it's only the second time I've ever seen elk near the road there. Wife came through once and decent herd stopped traffic as they crossed.
Back on the road...shoot straight!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Bad news: just got picked off by a monster doe at 80y. She saw tree swaying/me move. State down for 15 min could not move.

Good news: she turned and walked away. No blow.

The beeeaaatch!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

*Stare


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

When I turned I bumped my bow and she caught the bow swing before I could settle. Man she was 130 all day.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Tweet46 said:


> First pit stop....kel that set looks perfect!
> My trip was almost over before it began....just 20 minutes out of the house between the Springs and Denver I was clipping along at 75 and just missed a cow elk crossing the interstate....missed her by only a couple of feet...my heart rate is only now coming down....that would have done a number on my truck....it's only the second time I've ever seen elk near the road there. Wife came through once and decent herd stopped traffic as they crossed.
> Back on the road...shoot straight!


Dayum tweet!! I said drive safe!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang bummer on getting picked off! 80 yards away! Damn she's got some super senses or you were a little too excited! Don't worry there will be more. That area is killerific. Already been one big doe to die in there! 









Been up and in for the last couple hours almost. Very calm, quiet, nice and cold too 31°. Thick breath. Its a property about 80 mins north of my place, me and my buddy Jeremy hung the stand I'm in now back in July. 1500 yard hike in all uphill. Trail 20 yards away is beat down. Wicked tall 6 foot high crp grass on either side of these woods, perfect pinch point. Wind is good, out of the SE and working well for this set. Waiting for the crunch crunch crunch. Another all day sit back to back here in KS. It's that time of year!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Genius load job on the doe. Score!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

All quiet here. Gonna slide out at noon and regroup. Wind is not perfect. Will head over to set #2 after a few fresh clothing adjustments and a change out of toe warmers.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Boom!!! Officially on vacation!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pit stop #2....
How goes it Indy/Shaffer?
Lots of Roadkill in Nebraska.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the vacation Joe! You head out tonight right?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Recharged! Power bar. Water. Fresh wool socks. Clean camo. Ready for PM insertion. It's time to paint the forest floor!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Tweet46 said:


> Congrats on the vacation Joe! You head out tonight right?


No I wish I was! Tomorrow night around 1145pm. Spending some good time with the wifey tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

PM sit is dialed.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's about as quiet as the time I took the ACT and SAT 33 years ago. I'm not much for quiet (or tests) so tree stand hunting is therapy for me.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Nice view!! Let's hope a big boy does his part!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> It's about as quiet as the time I took the ACT and SAT 33 years ago. I'm not much for quiet (or tests) so tree stand hunting is therapy for me.


Looks like a great spot, good luck!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Nice view!! Let's hope a big boy does his part!


Mr. Joe

I know your your AT name is STILLxSTALKINGx....but my abnormal brain reads it SILKxSTOCKINGSx....sorry i'm not sorry

Good luck!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm hoping all goes well for you guys!!!!! (all that have vacation and updating). Stay safe and enjoy the Lord's Creation!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Mr. Joe
> 
> I know your your AT name is STILLxSTALKINGx....but my abnormal brain reads it SILKxSTOCKINGSx....sorry i'm not sorry
> 
> Good luck!


As long as we're not reading:

JOExINxSILKxSTOCKINGS

then we're good..


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

jonshaff said:


> I'm hoping all goes well for you guys!!!!! (all that have vacation and updating). Stay safe and enjoy the Lord's Creation!


Thanks Jon!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> Mr. Joe
> 
> I know your your AT name is STILLxSTALKINGx....but my abnormal brain reads it SILKxSTOCKINGSx....sorry i'm not sorry
> 
> Good luck!





IndianaPSE said:


> As long as we're not reading:
> 
> JOExINxSILKxSTOCKINGS
> 
> then we're good..


LOL!! Oh man it's Gonna be a long week!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Any movement Kel?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Had a small buck east of me across the river blowing at the neighbors barking dog.. Gotta luv when that stuff is going on whilst trying to kill his uncle or father.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Or hell, maybe he was blowing at my scent not sure. He was a long way away. 80-100 y.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Mr. Joe
> 
> I know your your AT name is STILLxSTALKINGx....but my abnormal brain reads it SILKxSTOCKINGSx....sorry i'm not sorry
> 
> Good luck!


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

His uncle needs to show up!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Kinda weird. It's crazy calm. Crazy quiet. Sign everywhere. Crops down. Trails galore. A nice chill in the air - it's not warn. It's 48. 

No movement. 

Puzzled.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Winds switched 180 degrees. Not good.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

You still hanging in there kel or did you have to move again.
Just checked into billeting here at Offutt AFB, took a trip down memory lane...drove by a house I lived in as kid nearly 40 years ago.
Will crash early tonight....got up real early this morning for some reason...lol


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm gonna sit til dark wind is swirling. Not much I can do. Can't decide on tomorrow's set?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefuly you wont have to decide about tomorrow...'cause Tank wanders by tonight!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The magical 30. Wonder if he'll show himself ? Let's dance, Tank.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

IndianaPSE said:


> Kinda weird. It's crazy calm. Crazy quiet. Sign everywhere. Crops down. Trails galore. A nice chill in the air - it's not warn. It's 48.
> 
> No movement.
> 
> Puzzled.


Same story in northern Ohio


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Had a shooter at last light under stand, as much as I wanted to make my pins brighter they were not. Whoever he was lives till tomorrow all I could see was tips of white antlers and a dark mass .

Until tomorrow...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

ahh....cant say that's ever happened to me...ok a few times. At full draw...still legal time wise but back in the swamps it's dark...at full draw hoping I can see my pins...squinting...just coukldn't make it happen....then to just insult me they would hang around under my stand for what seemed an eternity...

Talked to my bud tonight...we agreed on a plan. Since this is a hunt to just get me back in a tree, tree stand therapy if you will, my focus is on meat in the freezer. I've got the green light to deflate the first doe that presents a shot....meat in the freezer....then focus on getting a good buck down. Several good ones running around the farms....again I've got the green light to shoot one that makes me happy. I have no intention of shooting an immature buck....if I can get the pressure off early all the better. If no deer go down...its all good. Time in a tree will have made it a succesful hunt.

Good luck to all...Joe good on ya for getting that quality family time in before leaving. Be careful on your drive and dont scare any elk like I did.

Will check in from the road in the morning...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

And Morning Glory tips her deep pink hat to us and says, "Mornin', world!"


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Perfect morning for killing!!!!! Hope today is the day for you brother! Good luck!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Red Fox visit. Got video of him.Very cool.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144209638

https://vimeo.com/144209655


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good morning fellas! Sweet video....on the road here....Good luck Kel! Only a few more hours till your on the road Joe....hang tough!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Wind shifted again. Not the best. If it continues I'll bust out of here and head to the Fort for some family time/Halloween with the 10y old. Zero movement. My wind is blowing straight into the woods line they typically wander from. I was gonna hang a portable set elsewhere early but was running late this am. I regret that now. Oh well, better than a couch...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sun just came out. Maybe new hope. I reaching for anything positive.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing I can offer from here. Coming across Iowa cloudy and drizzly. No deer moving...have not seen a single one


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got crazy windy. Indy out. Headed home. Joe, yer up to bat. Have an awesome week in Illinois!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Packed and ready!!!











My not so friendly reminder to my self










Took one elevated shot at 35 yards to see if I was ready


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Packed and ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up the the shotgun blast to the deer target? LOL
Good luck on your trip and be safe on the road.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yep, Joe time for new buck target


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

SAWEEET! Bout got all our stuff washed and been shootn off and on all day. Bout to hit the woods our self to get my boy his buck i hope! We will check in from the salad bar.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahhhh....it's good to be in a tree again! Saw 5 does walking in. Set up in natural pinch along a creek between 2 wood lots... All close shots unless I reach out in the field over my shoulder


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/144239338
Here is our view for tonight. First yr with the plot in. Got some Antler King Honey Hole per FullStrutter's recomendations. Its working too bc they have it ate down to about 4-5"! They bare spot was another mix they liked early on and ate it til they derooted it. Lol. Tryn to get my boy one down. He is limited to 20-30 yd shots. Here we go!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Salad bar lookn good


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Salad bar. Love it. I use that a lot.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Meanwhile, in my backyard as we were preparing candy:










Guess what I'm doing in the morning?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Bed time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Quiet night...saw nothing, had a couple working in the thick stuff but never showed themselves. Buddy had a group of does work through...that's it.

Drive careful Joe.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

With the words of Ozzy Osbourne,,,ALL ABOARD Hahaha!!!

It had begun for me, on the road.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Gonna be warm in the land of Lincoln this week


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I need some blood to spill while I have to work I have nothing to read about


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Gonna be warm in the land of Lincoln this week


Yeah it is....doesn't look too bad after that though.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Made it to Scott's house in New York! Finally got to meet my hunting partner! We packed up his truck, and we're hitting the road as of 6:15 AM


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Be safe and keep your eyes on the road!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

In a local honey hole sit after the guy above. Standing by to hear about the weeklong WestQuest adventures of Joe and Scott!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful morning...a couple of does eased by a few minutes ago


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Two bucks cruised by so far. Both small but they are moving.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

You gotta be close to or in the great state of Indiana by now yes?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Almost.....


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Cleveland blows...... Football traffic


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


>


You just made my 10-y-old's day!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

What the deer see:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very slow day today...coyote and a cat.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BEER TIME!!!!!

We arrived to camp at 6. Good to see everyone again!! 
150" and a 125" already in the cooler!!

With the warmer temps, we decided to sleep in tomorrow morning, hang stands mid morning while they are bedded down. Back out, grab lunch and hit it hard for 5 1/2 days starting tomorrow afternoon! Gonna be an awesome week regardless of temps!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> BEER TIME!!!!!
> 
> We arrived to camp at 6. Good to see everyone again!!
> 150" and a 125" already in the cooler!!
> ...


Good luck Joe. Send pics of the 150 if you can


----------



## dpc3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck, Joe. Keep us posted on how your doing.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck Boyz!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> BEER TIME!!!!!
> 
> We arrived to camp at 6. Good to see everyone again!!
> 150" and a 125" already in the cooler!!
> ...


Looking forward to sharing a beverage here!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Joe!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Update fellas?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> Update fellas?


Kelly 
Are we going to overlap with Tweet and Joe at all while they are there?


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Did the boys get stuck at the bus stop? I need this thread to get going to make it through work this week! Update! Please!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****



Maxemus said:


> Kelly
> Are we going to overlap with Tweet and Joe at all while they are there?


Joe and Scott leave Sat night. Not sure of Tweet's schedule.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Guess I missed it??

NOV. 7-14 – ILLINOS 450, PRIVATE LAND:

This is on Maxemus' land? Pretty cool how how this is going down.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Way slow here...only saw a couple of does way off. Planning on switching out and hunting water this evening. I plan on pulling out of here the evening of the 10 or 11. Hope it works out where I can hit the Buss Stop on the way out? Sucks that I will miss Joe and Scott.


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Any of you westquest fellas hunting today???


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

JGB OH said:


> Any of you westquest fellas hunting today???


Joe and Scott should be on-stand now. They just rolled into town last night and hung their sets this am.

I am live Sat morning (cell service pending). Driving to IL Friday PM.

Saddle up, boys, it's gonna be a great 12 days!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Bueller?

Bueller?

Anyone?

Listen fells, ain't no way I can get thru a day's work without A.T. Live Hunt Thread distractions, by the minute.

SERIOUSLY, COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok...I'm here...overlooking small creek inside corner of a picked corn field . Buddy just had basket 8 under him. Have seen one doe and fawn cruise by 50 out. Other that very quiet, 75 out...too warm!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just about the magic 30


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Sorry boys...75 degrees hanging stands going through thorns and briars left us exhausted and drenched in sweat! We decided hunting this after noon all smelly would do more harm than good.
It took longer than normal hanging because Scott had never stepped foot on this property, so I couldn't just say " ok good luck" I showed him a few good spots and helped him hang his first setup.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Here's my "a" setup.....










A lot of greenery still around. This is the view from this stand from last year:


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Here's Scott hanging the millennium:


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

And my pride and joy......










On top of a 12 foot hill that's washed out in front of me...amazing funnel...amazing spot!!!


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

^ don't forget the harness &#55357;&#56860; Pulling for you guys lets see some horn


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great Joe! 
I got pinned in my tree right at last light....4 does came in for a drink...too dark for a good shot. Let them do their thing and move on.
Good luck in the morning!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

You too Tweet!!! Let's all spill some blood tomorrow!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Morning boys!!! Just about legal shooting light and I'm all setup on he cliff!! 46 degrees and fog.... Hoping to see some movement!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Just heard something big cross the river out of my sight


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very foggy here...getting interesting...covered up in does...little 6 harassing them


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Here we go!!!! Good luck today boys!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im lookin forward to the updates. Good luck✊


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck today Joe, Scott. 

Tagged for office interruptions, FTW!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

How 'bout some photos from the stands, boyz?


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm guessing they've had non stop action or bad service. Hope to see updates, put em down!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wind shifted on me...not good...backing out regrouping.
Here was my set up this morning. Transition area along a creek.... Sniper alley was behind down a draw.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holding off on my "A" stand until this front hits on Friday or we see some real chasing. It's a perfect bottleneck between two big bedding Areas picked corn on either side at 35 yards.. 2 other travel corridors from other blocks of timber funnel into the same area.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tweet46 said:


> Holding off on my "A" stand until this front hits on Friday or we see some real chasing. It's a perfect bottleneck between two big bedding Areas picked corn on either side at 35 yards.. 2 other travel corridors from other blocks of timber funnel into the same area.


If you have a good wind I would hunt that bad boy. No reason to wait. They are cruising if they hit the chase phase those deer could be a mile away at mach 6

Good luck and thanks for putting this thread on


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

You're right, however has several choice stands to choose from...will be perfect before going into A.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Bad cell service! Hahah














Sporting the skunk this morning


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Nothing movin over here at all


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

what the temps?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

57 mostly cloudy. SE 7 mph. Hoping he afternoon gets them on the move


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

First buck sighting!! Spike..... At least I saw something!


----------



## mccordb (Nov 4, 2014)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> First buck sighting!! Spike..... At least I saw something!


You got to start somewhere! GL


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Stay vigilant.

I don't always shoot bucks. But when I do, it's when I least expect one.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Sun came out so it's warming up. I'm thinking with yesterday's heat they were up all night, which is why there wasn't to much morning activity. Hopefully it will be a busy afternoon!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Skies cleared off completely...warming up quickly. Does up and moving about....come on bucks!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Still sporting the skunk over here.. I'll take that spike joe, send him over


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

How are the Booner flies Scott? Lol


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Terrible! I am going to shoot one and put him on the wall


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

1 1/2 hours till sunset.... Let's see some bucks!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Slow here...in a spot where they will cruise by if they are up...if not decent chance at some freezer filler at last light


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

An 8 just came by at 60 yards. Well really only a 4, one side completely broken off at the base


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazing clear blue skies back home in Indiana. Hope you guys start seeing bucks!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well no bucks showed up tonight...so took care of another priority at last light. Put some groceries in the pantry. 
Nice big fat nanny....32 yards, center punched her heart... Went 40 yards out in the field and took a nap..


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Righteous Tweet!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

A dirt nap!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats tweet


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Congrats tweet!!! Today is a new day. Just got settled in in my primary spot..foggy and 57 degrees. Plan doing some rattling snort wheeze combos here in s few...dead quiet


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Scott forgot his phone so he will be absent till after lunch time


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Go get 'em brothers!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Congrats on the Doe, Tweet. 

Joe, Scott, livin' thru you guys at work today. I'll be refreshing often!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Erie quiet...tried the rattling snort wheeze combo, echoed throughout the woods. Still no movement, I'm pretty sure I have this property figured out, and I know why we don't see good movement until the chasing starts. On the south side of the property is crazy thick thorns and hardwoods with oaks galore, and a small pond. When the beans are cut there is no reason for them to come out... Why would they? They have food water and bedding. Only at night do the boys travel out of there. That's where they are until a doe comes into heat and chase her out of there. 

Just go in there you say? It is so thick practically impossible for human travel. Plus I'd be busting out every deer in there. 

Soooo until a doe comes into estrous...this is what we get!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Remember this view Kel?










Well minus my face!!! LOL!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck men! Saw a ja ja ja ja giant this morning on my way to work in a bean field along the river. Goodness


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Great updates Joe! Nice fat doe Tweet! I hope you boys see some movement today!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Thanks BD and jgb!!! We gotta keep the faith cause when it happens it's gonna be a crazy ride!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Ranged my climber tree at 11 yards from Kelly's tree!! Great minds think alike!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Maybe I should have brought my acorn cruncher....


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great stuff Joe! Keep the updates coming. 

Thanks everyone! Pressure for meat is off....good timing, hearing reports from close by farms that chasing is definitely on the upswing! Focus is now on that big buck!!

Calm here as well...gentle south wind. Heard movement in the thick stuff, saw nothing


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like Bessie the cow is coming into estrous.....she won't shut up....


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a great morning to be in the deer woods. 

Wait, I'm not?

Dang!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Sounds like Bessie the cow is coming into estrous.....she won't shut up....


Lost calf or the farmer probably took the calves, they tend to beller non stop when they can't find their calf.

Lovely sound lol


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Just beggin to go!!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Tempted to run and gun in the thick crap this afternoon.....big gamble though could back fire big time


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

cool temps there yet? might wait for those then sit in the jungle


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Highest risk=highest reward? Thoughts?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

No BD, gonna be in the low 70s today, front pushing through tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thought when I refreshed and seen like 20 posts someone and run an arrow thru a ja ja ja ja giant....


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Fireman...I saw a mahoosive buck this morning, about caused a 20 car pile up trying to get pics with the phone.


Well just a suggestion but if the temps drop, maybe move closer to the bedding/thick stuff at that time?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Why wait till cooler temps to move? Just curious


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Why wait till cooler temps to move? Just curious


Are they moving now? Reason I said this...watched Drury's last night and they talked about not moving into the bedding until the conditions (temps/wind) were perfect. Cold gets them up and moving. Made sense.

But hey, go for it if you think it's worth a shot...Good luck!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

First encounter with a Booner squirrel


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I say trust your gut! 
My $.02.....My biggest concern is that if it's still calm there as you said it was this AM, you will be making lots of noise on entry and setup. I would wait until wind is right and makes enough noise to hide/mask sounds of entry and setup. Good luck man!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> First encounter with a Booner squirrel


 You'll Lose points for the small ears but I'd say you maybe barely gross b and c


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> Are they moving now? Reason I said this...watched Drury's last night and they talked about not moving into the bedding until the conditions (temps/wind) were perfect. Cold gets them up and moving. Made sense.
> 
> But hey, go for it if you think it's worth a shot...Good luck!


No barely anything moving at all. 

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

btw, not telling you studs what to do, just talking shop since you were discussing things. Go with what feels right!!

edit: I'm dying to take off, especially after seeing that stud this morning but I'm going to wait and hunt one of the few stands I have next to bedding after this cold front passed Friday morning and through the weekend. 15-20 degree temp drop from Thursday to Friday here. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

JF88 said:


> I say trust your gut!
> My $.02.....My biggest concern is that if it's still calm there as you said it was this AM, you will be making lots of noise on entry and setup. I would wait until wind is right and makes enough noise to hide/mask sounds of entry and setup. Good luck man!


Wind had picked up a bit and everything is wet from the fog


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> btw, not telling you studs what to do, just talking shop since you were discussing things. Go with what feels right!!


I truly appreciate the input/advice!! It's why I ask!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Ehh...still up in the air..ill make my decision soon


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh the agony Been there. The decisions...


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

I would think they are sayn to wait bc its probly harder to hunt and more room for error... Just limiting the education until is prime time. Thats the kinda stuff I hunt almost exclusively. Just the prop I have permission on. My first sit was last weekend. Ill go this weekend as much as I can. I took my vacation last two weeks of the month. Im off from friday 13th @ 3:30 - monday 30th 7:00am when i return to work. I hope a plans comes together for myself and my boy!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Decision made.....SADDLE UP BOYS!! On the move


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Decision made.....SADDLE UP BOYS!! On the move


Roger Over Under....We got clearance Clarence.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys in Illinois and that have been hunting there, would you say Prime Time Rut activity is:

- largely happened already?

- happening at night mostly due to temps?

- yet to happen fully?

- other (explain)


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> You guys in Illinois and that have been hunting there, would you say Prime Time Rut activity is:
> 
> - largely happened already?
> 
> ...


From reports around this area I'd it's just about to pop! More cruising starting...some deer killed by friends of my buddy mid day, one at 1230 another at 2. I really like this front moving in tomorrow night...I'm expecting good things!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

This sucks!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Moved a stand this morning. And man. Hauling a ladder stand and a 2.5 yr old is tough. Won't be back till a south wind this weekend. So until then I'll live vicariously through you guys


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Epic fail.........

At no point does that area open up to even think about hanging a stand or let alone shoot a bow. Set back up in the same spot, no doubt one of the best spots on the property. 

I'm shredded head to toe from thorns... Even My head is bleeding.....and my body is covered with these little devils....










I covered my self in doe p spray and my boots with conquests vs-1, so hopefully it covers my trail of disaster!! 
Oh the agony of defeat!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hang in there, Joe. It can happen in a flash.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Think of them as natural cover scent.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

shaffer88 said:


> Think of them as natural cover scent.


Haha good point!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

We call those things pecker (or beggar) lice. Good butter knife will get them off fast. Good luck!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Thanks BD!!!! 

Someone wanna tell the deer to start moving?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Butter knife works great!! But they wear off as you wear them also


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Those things are a PITA....I like to use a horse brush or a pumice stone. Works wonders getting them off your clothes.

Hang tough! Things are about to get good!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Just make sure you don't have any beggar lice on the back of your gloves when your nose goes to running.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I had some pretty good action on trail cam video last week in Schuyler. Made a horrible shot on one Saturday and lost him. Still sick about it


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Scott saw a nice 8 pointer making a scrape on the corner of the field. Way way out of range though. So I guess they are starting to move


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Reminds me of last year sitting in the same tree and Kelly telling me of all the action in the field!! Lol


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> We call those things pecker (or beggar) lice. Good butter knife will get them off fast. Good luck!


Gotta try the butter knife idea. This year it's bad on my place


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

rfeather said:


> I had some pretty good action on trail cam video last week in Schuyler. Made a horrible shot on one Saturday and lost him. Still sick about it


Same with me.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Vigilance, guys. It's gonna happen.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

View to my right...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

View to my left...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Middle











Down


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I SO recall every detail from this set. Nice, thanks for sharing the updates, Joe. Great pics. Too your right is where the 145 snuck in under me. It appears SO MUCH thicker than last year. Wonder why? Duh? Rain! Rain! Rain!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

So very cool, identical view from last year:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks awesome Joe!! It's just a matter of time!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow the difference is amazing.. It's so thick in here and yes I am getting the skunk today again


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Magic hour..... 120" or higher baby come on!!!!!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Hunt the rut in Illinois they said..it'll be awesome they said.....


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

This little guy might need a few years


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

That's the only deer I've seen all day tweet!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Hunt the rut in Illinois they said..it'll be awesome they said.....


 Thinking you're still a week out


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

I time my rut by my aunt you may think thats odd timing the rut by his aunt? But she works as a State Farm agent and more car accidents are caused by deer on November 17 than any other day of the year that's how our time the rut. She deals with Kansas Oklahoma and Missouri.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

The good news is a cold front is moving in with low pressure over the weekend. Cold weather front + High pressure should mean Great Hunting Friday through Sunday. I think it will flip like a light switch tomorrow.


----------



## wadamski (Nov 8, 2010)

This weather is why we started leasing the farms for the year.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

We're w few beers in at the buss stop with a few Vermont boys on there last night at camp!!
Safe travels gentlemen....till next year!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey fellas, while this ain't "WestQuest-authentic" from Illinois, I thought some forest floor paint would get the mojo magic movin' for ya!

I just had a feeling tonight and decided to throw on a camo shirt (with shorts on) and walk out back in my urban woods. 

I walked to my kids old treehouse (whicih is rotted out) and hung my climber base a foot off the base so as not to fall thru. It faces about 7-10 acres.While I was setting the base, I saw a doe feeding close by. I stood up on the platform, tipped the can call twice (she was walking away) and she stopped. SMASH! Shortest hunt I've ever had. 4 minutes total. Battery died on phone so I didn't get a pic of her down, but I de-boned her in the woods and she's all vaccum sealed and in freezer.

I don't often paint in the woods, but when I do, I USE RED.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Kel!! Could use some mojo out this way to get them moving! 

I have high hopes for this weekend...starting Friday. Forecast winds are going to be great for my go to stand! These south winds have been making it tough on the best farm. Just the way it's laid out we need winds with any Westerly component.

Good luck Joe and Scott in the morning....I've got a good vibe for tomorrow and with Kels mojo...things should be looking up!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Morning boys!! Day 3.......killing day!! All set up at 545!!! Let's do this! Same stand as yesterday!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Chootin tim! Morning Joe, Scott.

New set for me.. Point where 3 draws meet. Old peach trees in front....oak flat behind right, bell left rear quarter is big bedding draw....Fri/sat should have perfect winds for my A game!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Thanks and Good luck tweet!!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Hey Scott.....ole ole!!! The Matadors revenge


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Just tried snort wheeze rattle combo....

Love this cloud cover


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Waiting on you mr buck......


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

If nothing else this set up looks good....


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Looks good tweet!!
Nothing moving over here at all...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing here either...although tree rats are finally starting wake up


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Cold snap starts tomorrow!!!!!! Stick it out they move before the front


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

shaffer88 said:


> Cold snap starts tomorrow!!!!!! Stick it out they move before the front


I've been banking on that and telling myself that all week!!!

Come on big boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Had a borderline shooter at 50 yards put the breaks on.. Not sure what happened? Didn't move and he wasn't completely downwind of me. He just knew something was right!
733 am
120ish 8


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Meanwhile at Joe's stand......


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

The wind is swirling pretty good with an east thrown in there.. Now definitely think he winded me


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that's funny Joe none of that going on over here! 
Hang tough Scott...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Who's that man in the tree? That's me!! Lol kinda goin crazy...


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Who's that man in the tree? That's me!! Lol kinda goin crazy...


Brutal hunting conditions for sure. Remember that it always happens when you least expect it. Keep at it you'll get her done.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Crap...3 live decoys bedded 45 yards directly downwind...only a matter of time before I'm busted!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck guys, I'm rooting you on from a tree in Kansas.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Thanks JGB and Pitt!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Cloud cover finally back......


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Debating on taking off my harness and jumping spread eagle onto a cut sapling stump below my stand........LOL!!! Sorry boys tryin to keep the faith but this is brutal!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Debating on taking off my harness and jumping spread eagle onto a cut sapling stump below my stand........LOL!!! Sorry boys tryin to keep the faith but this is brutal!!!


Triple Lindy!


Hang in there the front is blowing through Mo right now, it's on the way man!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> Triple Lindy!
> 
> 
> Hang in there the front is blowing through Mo right now, it's on the way man!


Haha!! Thanks brother!! Sunny here again but the wind had picked up quite a bit


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Momma and young'uns just got up and mosied off....not sure how they didn't bust me. Maybe our luck is turning....come on cold front!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Leading edge blowing through now I think..


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Time for a nooner Booner!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Glued.


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

a nooner booner sounds better than a sapling stump to the crotch. In for the afternoon.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Waiting ever so patiently.....should be moving anytime now


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Ready to bust some ribs....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Stay vigilant Joe. It could happen in a blink


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Maxemus said:


> Stay vigilant Joe. It could happen in a blink


Thanks brother sure hope so!!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

The difference between the worst hunt ever and the best hunt ever can be 30 seconds.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Anytime now!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Tweet46 said:


> Anytime now!


My wife says the same thing to me


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Arghh ...wind is really swirling now ...I didn't get busted earlier...will just hope for the best


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Same here tweet.. Getting down to power hour


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

TheKingofKings said:


> The difference between the worst hunt ever and the best hunt ever can be 30 seconds.


I tell my wife something similar when she's having a bad day!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Spike or fork somehow caught my scent twice...


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

No he didn't joe, he is dogging a fawn and she is blowing at him! And when I say fawn, this guy is going to jail for underage rutting.. Seriously this thing is 35 lbs with spots and still has its summer coat. Shame on you fork horn shame on you


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Last light heroics?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not from over here...nada...zippo...zilch...as in zero. 
Going to the honey hole tomorrow. Perfect winds. Temps dropping....going for broke!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Well boyz n girlz, I'm packed and heading to the land of the giants tomorrow. I hope, Joe and Scott, that you guys bust loose on a couple a biggins and get 'em in the cooler while I'm on the road. I'll keep checking and sending positive vibes. 

Packed:



























Fresh jerky batch for the tree stand:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey safe travels Kel! Hopefully Joe and Scott will have some big bruisers to show off to you!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Safe travels brother!!! I remember that passenger side storage area well!

Things are starting to pick up for us. Saw quite a few smaller bucks cruising, s nice 6 pointer too! Right before end of shooting light I had a doe and fawn walk right to my tree and start licking where I was spitting my dip 10 feet below me! Great way to end the day, and a perfect setup for Friday, death day for 3 Illinois bruisers.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I got into camp late last night and was greeted by a buck on the meat pole. One of the guys on my lease tagged a 12 pointer last night


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Mornin!!!! Just got setup in the same spot. Cool and clear 42 degrees. ZERO deer seen on the drive, which hopefully means they'll be moving at sun rise!!! Got such a good feeling today!! Gonna be a double header today!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Colder snap has arrived her in ks can't wait to be in stand tomorrow


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

One of those mornings here. Gross Buffoonery on my part.. Set up on my A#1 set up! Good not ask for a better wind! I'm feeling it today! Good luck to all!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> I got into camp late last night and was greeted by a buck on the meat pole. One of the guys on my lease tagged a 12 pointer last night
> View attachment 3175658


Very nice!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

On the road in under an hour. 

Guys, pullin' for ya today. I cen feel it. It's gonna happen. *The Friday Double!*


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

In on the first day day of rut weather!!!! Come on Joe and Tweet!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Haven't seen anything yet! Scott saw a nice 8 80 yards out downwind......
Come on bucks!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing over here either, except little button buck


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Took vacation today to join the fun...I hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Saw a big body fork...same one from yesterday....


Edit.....I imagined the antlers...just a big doe


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's going to be a great day, Joe and Scott!! Here's my view for today


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Bucks Definitely moving now!! Just saw a 110" 8 pointer on he does trail. Dropped my grunt tube and dam near killed myself climbing down the lw steps with muddy boots.....ughhh!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice tweet! 4 bucks total now cruising, all 2.5 year olds in the 100-115 range. God it's great to be seeing bucks again


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome guys! nothing here but that button buck estlier. Only a matter of time!


----------



## doeslayer05077 (Mar 6, 2013)

Joe flag your stand I want to sit in your killing spot for that big slick head...lol best of luck your last couple of days.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Ohhhhhh sir you would be so worked up if you saw the size of her!!!! Her younger sister came through just a few moments ago too


----------



## doeslayer05077 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Joe just leave ribbon on the tree, lol stay safe and focused sounds like things are getting ready to bust out. best of luck to ya


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Thanks brother!!! Safe travels on your way out here!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Seems to have slowed down a bit!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Heading west almost to Illinois I need some activity on the west quest thread brothers the kind of activity that has pictures of red arrows


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Dude.....trust me I wish that action would happen!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck fellas sending positive mojo your way


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

A quick midday flurry of activity...a group of 8 does and yearlings passed slowly through, not a buck to be seen...but where's there's does....


----------



## doeslayer05077 (Mar 6, 2013)

Gary says they are moving he had three rack bucks under him around 11AM


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

They aren't moving by me or Scott that's for dang sure!!! 

I'm Staying positive and vigilant....

All I need to see is one shooter in front of me!


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> They aren't moving by me or Scott that's for dang sure!!!
> 
> I'm Staying positive and vigilant....
> 
> All I need to see is one shooter in front of me!


Sorry you guys are having a rough go. It only takes about 30 seconds for one of the worst hunts to turn into a memory you'll never forget. I have Sat/ Sun then next Wed-Sun trying to keep a realistic but positive mental outlook. Not gonna lie my confidence is not at its all time high!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Keep at it men!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I should be in a tree in 90 minutes in the great state of Illinois


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

All right Kel!! Welcome to the fight


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Good luck Kel!!!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Nothin movin yet....


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Indy, Insertion into the promised land: check.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I can text post but photo bounced back. Already had a doe scream by


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Now go bloody an arrow!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The Phoenix is ready to splice lung-age


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Nothin to report from Alcatraz.....


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Huge booner squirrel just screamed by


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It is truly spectacular out here!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The crunch is eminent.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Shut up Kelly!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im rooting for you fellas! Sitting in my office living vicariously through you boys, wishing I was in the woods.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Kelly, who are you hunting with?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Myself on private land


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Please mr. Buck enter the Valley of death........


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Checking in from Northern il, by wisconsin. No deer moving up here, they are pulling our corn out so the next few days should be good.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I was so excited to get to Illinois, I left two batches of jerky in FW. I also wasn't expecting to be in a tree until tomorrow. I left my binos in truck. At least I have bow, arrows, release!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Just had a chase group run by at 75y no visual just noise


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Squirrel 10 yards for like 5 minutes.........


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Buddy had a shooter come by, no shot opportunity... Dead quiet by me


----------



## Featherbuster (Aug 22, 2011)

In from tn dead quiet here and a bit wet good luck guys will be following along


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Just got to hear a real live breeding estrus bellow. Never heard it live. Very cool. Sounded about 80-100y


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Just had a 5 yard stare down with a fork for 5 minutes while a bigger buck chased the doe....they came from the hill behind me


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

All right Joe...it's game time!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Doe and a fawn just came through and that big boy that was with them is no longer in tow!! Darn it. I was ready


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got video of an ALL WHITE DEER!!! Very cool indeed. Will post to thread tonight


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Just had a small buck cruise by. Ninja style


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Post it. Very cool!!!! Can't wait to see white deer. We have an area where there is 3-4 piebald and one white doe. Cool to drive by and observe


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Idk if I could restrain myself from shooting a all white deer , they are legal to kill in no as far as I've read


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Rabbit..... Beats a stupid white deer.....lol!![emoji28]


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Everybody remember the controversy over the white noise last year.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Illegal in IL


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Video later


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Landowner scores 16 point. Scoring him now.
Photos soon.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

169 7/8


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

IndianaPSE said:


> 169 7/8


those are numbers. Not pictures!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugh, ninja post beat me.


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ummmmm holy shyt thats insane!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats to the landowner that is a stud!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

He's got a rocking chair on his head


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Wow!!! Crazy huge!!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome gnarly rack


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

￼


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

What county are you in Indy?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Skyler County


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The Boyz at the Buss Stop

Manny, Ernie, Kel, Scott, Joe


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

IndianaPSE said:


> Skyler County


Schuyler. LoL. Tell him congrats


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

I knew what he meant....not too far from me. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great deer, did you ever see him on camera?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Up and at'em!!!!!! Last day boys time for a big boy to show face!

Booners or bust!!!!!!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Getn the boy and I around as well


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn it's early! Let's do this


----------



## dpc3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck, Joe.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

All set up, it's beautiful morning. Barely any wind and 30 degrees. Got snorted on my way in but hopefully they are moving.. Cmon last day


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Setup in stand 2.....


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Something big just crossed the river..... 

The overgrown field is nice and frosty....


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, incredible buck! sounds like you guys are in the thick of em. GL!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)




----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Headed to me joe?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Great deer, did you ever see him on camera?


Tons!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome morning. Doe moved thru early. Setup over food plot to left. Timber ridge right.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Buck just cruised by after a doe


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just called in an 8


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Young horny teen


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good Indy Good luck guys!! Bad phone service today for some reason...comes and goes. Had a small eight dogging a doe come by earlier. Grunting back in the timber but no visual.
Joe and Scott, today is your day...30 seconds....s


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Just rattled in a 100" 8. Good luck guys


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Got nice video of the 8 crunching and looking


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Did I miss the video of the white one ?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Did I miss the video of the white one ?


Sorry, Shaf, will do tonight. Service was sketchy.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Just had 7 doe cruise by then the last old beaaatch spotted me and broke up the party. Deer are really moving!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

IndianaPSE said:


> Sorry, Shaf, will do tonight. Service was sketchy.


Damn right you will piss poor poster I say you!!!!!! Hey man it's your world we are just living in it. Similar to marriage I guess


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Nothing moving here in the morgue......


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Got good video of the doe before they walked off.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn! Left my charger cable at my cabin!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I gotta say I am truly in deer Mecca. The genetics on SixPack (the deer Manny got yesterday) were amazing. He was only 3-4 year old! 

As I'm typing I had to stop and grab my bow . A beautiful 8/130 just came in trailing the doe. He moved on. Couldn't get video of him. They are getting bigger. 140+ and I pull the trigger


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just had two bucks fightn close to me and my son. Rattled n grunted and got one close to him. Said it was a small 6pt. I never seen it. We are back in a bedding area/travel route. Such thick stuff!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh and found a HUGE scrape on my tree i hunt out of! Should have a pic of the buck but idk


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

2 ducks swimming in the river.....


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> 2 ducks swimming in the river.....[emoji849][emoji849]


Your week sounds a lot like my season so far.... Hang in there


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy crap
Holy crap
Holy crap

Grabbed my bow a def. shooter nose to the ground couldn't stop him. He was chasin tail with a mission. All I could see thru brush was MASS!!!

Body and antler mass!!! It's gettin' good!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Alright!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I gotta focus!!! Holy crap!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Standing!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Go get em Kel!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Kill Kelly KILL!!!!!!!!

I sound like a broken record but.... No deer yet...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

What up K Man? How big was he?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/144979601
I let this one through


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

My guess is 135-140


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

T- minus 15 minutes till I throw in the towel. [emoji106]🏻


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice earnie!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> My guess is 135-140


Did you get a good look?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Max you passed up a good one


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

It has quieted back down a bit. Wind kicked up a bit but still amazingly beautiful out here!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> T- minus 15 minutes till I throw in the towel. [emoji106]🏻


Going in at 930 on nov 7?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Max you passed up a good one


No he was cruising fast nose to ground hell bent and behind brush


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ah so if he presented a shot you would have.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still quiet over here...small ones wandering about. Only a matter of time.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Ah so if he presented a shot you would have.


No I'm enjoying this too much and today is my first full day of crazy Illinois rut activity. He was prob under the 140 line and I need to be above it for certain. The "you know it when you see it" factor wasn't there.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's interesting my thoughts during the encounter with adrenalin and now my thoughts as I replay the encounter without adrenalin.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> Going in at 930 on nov 7?


Our last day and 19 hour drive home


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144982001


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The above video is of the all white doe. Very cool animal.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It was about 100 yards out so its an iPhone zoom


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

The hot stand has cooled. Sliding over to another set (there are 70 stands total). Back at 1p. Cell service my be bad tonight...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144987999


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Same here they have turned the water off


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144988037


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144988067


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144988107


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Once I can pry myself from home to sit in the stand not much gets me out but the daddy daughter dance is one of them. We attend a few every year . So time to pack up and ease out. Good luck


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

East quest had begun for me and Scott! On the road. 13 hours to Scott's, and then 6 more hours for me. Thanks for following us and for the words of encouragement!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Be safe Joe, thanks for the ride.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome encounter this morn Kelmeister!! You'll know he's The One when you see him! 

Glad you have enough service in the tree to be able to post updates!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a slow afternoon but I've got these two young'uns to keep me occupied
https://vimeo.com/145002365


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Waiting for updates Kel!!! 
We're in Indiana! ETA for Scott to be home, 2:30 AM. For me should be right around 9 AM!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys. Sorry for being MIA. Cell service in this afternoons stand is, well, non-existent. Ii was in a river bottom area, and my experience was unlike anything to date. For a lack of a beter term, it was a zoo. Ridonkulous! The minute I stepped on-stand at 1 or so, I was covered in deer. Doe. Bucks. Does and buck. Multiple bucks. Spikes. Button buck. Big doe. Small doe. Thay had me so freakin' pinned-down it wa insane. At one point I had deer on thrre side. To be honest it was frustrating because I could not move!!! At one point they cleared out and I sat down and wouldn't you know it, a shooter snuck in directily behind me to my ladder. I had lowered a Tink's Wick on a rope 10 minute earlier. I was pinned!!!. I stood. Drew. Lined up my pin (15 y) and let down. He was all of 135, possibly 140. but not a mature body. The genetics here are spectac! Great racks on many young deer (see Six Pack - only a 3.5 y. o.). I passed. And he walked away anyway so my shot was not perfect. I will try to load some video. I got several doe and buck today. All toll, I saw 6 buck and 8 doe on my am hunt; and at least 10 bucks tonight, and about 7-10 doe -- honestly lost track.

Tomorrow is gonna be a repeat of tody. North 40 set from this morning in my AM sniper alley; river bottom set will probably be my PM assault bench.

This is INSANE and I couldn't ask for a better hunt/weather/experience. Feelin' blessed to soak in all this righteous deer woods mojo!

Indy out until day 2 AM

Peace ya'll.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like a heck of a day. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Often times I chose not to grab the camera/phone due to being covered in deer. Happy to report, with deer 360, was NOT busted once this afternoon. That's money!

Here's a few random vids:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145013249


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Having internet trouble, gonna have to try uploads tomorrow.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you had one heck of a night Kel! Your chance is right around the corner! Still very frustrating here...very little movement...not like this farm at all. 

Im hoping things are starting to get better.....I finally saw my shooter tonight! Biggest live deer I have seen,without question. Right at last light he stepped into a picked corn field following a doe at about 75 yards. He had issues with a good 8 pointer....bristled up and did the stiff legged side step...cool. This beast was every bit of 170-175. I watched them until it was too dark to see....gave it a bit of time....then eased out myself.

Good luck in the morning Kel...looking forward to seeing some of those vids.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Morning Kel / AT,

28F light SSE wind. In a nutshell...it's perfect! Getting ready to head to the farm. 
Good Luck!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Entering Mecca.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Crisp. Still. Snap cold.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Came up on a beautiful 10pt marking two big doe by the light of the truck, entering! Awesome. And they never spooked at all. The sky is beyond words this morning. Get out there and enjoy. What a gift! 

Inhale! 

A big Illinois bruiser is waiting for my warhead.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Cell service is limited today. Dang!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Doing my best to keep updates coming, AT. I doubt pics will load but who knows...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's beautiful !!! 25 degrees just slight breeze out of the SE...


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Great picture.....good luck!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG! A stud lumbered by at first light at 37 yards. No shot. Brush in the way. Was ready to draw. He was 140 for sure!!! 10 pt. had bow in hand.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

He will cruise back by. Wish I had him by me, cause I can smell a strong doe up wind of me!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad you are having good action bc its dead here. It's a new prop and an untried new stand. Everything looks right but no deer in a couple sits so far. 

Keep the updates rollin!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Next picture there better be blood on that arrow[emoji38]


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Three doe just crossed at 30y


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145042748


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried uploading a video from last night.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have little bucks dogging does all over....can't get s look a decent one...argh!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

9a slow down. Ready for the 10a amped-up rutastic insanity to blast off c'mone


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bring it on Kel!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Seen three doe no bucks yet couple peed and man it's strong, buck should pick that up for a mile fingers crossed


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

From Kel he texted me this to post for him:

In river bottom set. Not enough service for internet. Will post wrap up after dark and when I get to wifi! Indy


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Saweet Strutt!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it's down to the last day for me....has been a very slow trip.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Good luck tweet!!!!!

Made it home around 9 am....
Scott and I had many laughs which made up for the lack of hunting action.. The bucks just weren't on our farm or moving through it at all. Very disappointed this year.
Best of luck to everyone! And thanks again for words of encourage, and support!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Joe! Glad to hear you made it home ok. I'm to old for those straight through drives anymore.
Not sure what happened?....our farms were very quiet...others around us were lights out! I did see a huge one at last light...
Still, I had a ball...some very well needed tree stand therapy! Plus I'm bring some meat home!!

Ok Kel.....waiting for your report!!! What say you?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey AT Nation! Awesome day in the deer woods. Lots of activity. As I mentioned I had that shooter at first light at 37 y but no shot. This afternoon was nearly identical to last night. Plenty of deer! Lots of doe moving. Several small bucks. One passing group was a 130lb doe with triplets. She stared me down but could never figure me out. I had an awesome encounter with a hot doe and a 115 beefcake of a buck. For a 115, his body was killer. Massive muscles. He looked like a brama bull. The doe picked me off but the trailing 115 buck saved me because she turned her attention to him. They proceeded to "dance" in circles over and over. After ten minutes of intense stomping, she finally bolted and he followed. Behind all this noise was a marginal shooter at last light watching the show from afar. I could only see his antlers thru bino light, and I put him at 130 something. Great fiinish to a great day. Tomorrow if I don't jump online early, it means my cell service is limited. It's too slow to load video right now even. Undecided on the mornings set but it will lbe a new spot.

Peace out/Indy.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Have to add that Kelly is a trooper he stays out all day. Idiot have the time to do so but even if I did I don't think incould


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Have to add that Kelly is a trooper he stays out all day. Idiot have the time to do so but even if I did I don't think I could


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


> 9a slow down. Ready for the 10a amped-up rutastic insanity to blast off c'mone


Can't wait for you to shoot one already the suspense is killing Me!!!!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thx Jake!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145091043


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Have to add that Kelly is a trooper he stays out all day. Idiot have the time to do so but even if I did I don't think I could


Oh my. I meant to say I don't have the time. Not idiot


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Insert 530. Setup at 545. Let's do this. Hoping for an all day sit on a ridge that ever looks the river bottom set. They are lurking. And it's on!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's crisp and clear. Thee middle of the rut. A pig is looking for my arrow. He must enjoy his walk -- it's his last.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Badazz view of this morning's ridge assembly!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

First sighting: big doe and fawn still trying to nurse. 100y across river.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck bud!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your Gonna get it done today!!! Good luck


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Kel, looks like set up in a great place!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

All quiet up here. Well except when I'm coughing


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Living thru you today while at work! Get it done!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes everybody! It's sloooowed down to eeeeeery quiet


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

That could mean I'll take Rattle Time for $100, Alex.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The setup:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love it! It's only a matter of time! Get'r Done Kel!! 
Big boy for you as well Ernie!!
Still planning on hitting the Buss Stop on my way out tomorrow evening...just give me a time. I'll text when I get close.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

First buck of the day. Small 8. Walking slow. Not chasing anything...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Very very quiet


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Until:
https://vimeo.com/145154225


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Cousin Eddy saying hello...


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yikes that thing was low and coming in hot!!!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

BigDeer said:


> Cousin Eddy saying hello...
> 
> View attachment 3192073


lol :set1_applaud:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Take down the iron goose


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hot doe and 10pt at 80y


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

now were talking!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I cannot get him away from her


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Gosh he's a stud and a shooter!!! Right at 140z or a little under!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Any calls to him just push her away and she pulls him farther.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

And btw, can I just add that he was a perfect symmetrical 10. And if we're being honest, all he needed was an arrow flopping out the far side lung FTW and he'd have looked that much better.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

If that doe would have wandered west instead of east, we'd be looking at a bloody arrow it's gonna happen. The weather is stellar. The bucks are on their feet and soon, one is going to the coroner's table.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ha get em. I work for next two weeks


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

It is beautiful out today! Hopefully she wanders back your way with him in tow.
Gotta admit Kel...the pilot in me was chuckling a bit.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

In for more !! Good luck guys !!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

There are actually two planes it's been quite the air show. They sound about as manly as it gets. They did, however, interfere with my nap. And if anbody is wondering, the deer could care less. I watched them as planes flew over and nothing. Not a flinch.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Come on Kel!!!! Put one down!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Come on Kel!!!! Put one down!!!


Yo! Sup brotha. Glad you got home safely. I'll do my best. Lots of hunting to go. Great to see you this week!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

No movement since the hot doe and the 10. I hope this travel corridor sees some traffic soon. The table is set so nicely for an elegant feast of beast.

Tick tock.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Any rut hunters out there got any bucks on the ground? Post away.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Changed up sets here a little while ago....bottom of the ninth...


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tweet question. Royals or mets? Go


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure where you guys are in Illinois but the qdma deer tracker app is showing the "heat" in southern illinois right now. First time I've used it so not sure how accurate it is but it's supposedly based off observation and harvest data. Just thought it might raise your spirits.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> Tweet question. Royals or mets? Go


Gotta go with the Royals...

All reports have a lot of rut activity all around...our farms are quiet for some reason...not going to complain...has been an awesome time to hunt and visit with old friends. And there is still time left!! 2+15 to be precise


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thnx Pinetag...had not used that before


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Then with it being the ninth inning. You should be good!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Kel 
Just finished up with the contractor. Hope you didn't get sprayed on. There's deer running everywhere. Just got to Adams and had deer in the field. Seen two bucks on the way here. Bob saw a 150 plus here this am.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bottom of the ninth....first batter called out looking...


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope the best for you guys!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just had ten gobblers stroll by.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Just had ten gobblers stroll by.


Loudest creature in the timber hands down


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

All day sit on the ridge. Cut beans down the trail to my right, bedding area to my left, swamp to my backside.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Kelly.
Monster with a doe header your way. Manny just texted me. Be alert


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Nice 9 point under a scrape


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

2 down in the bottom of the ninth


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

A swing and s miss...game over! It's been great!!! Kel, see you and Ernie tomorrow.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm the Buss Stop for my nightly download/upload session. 

I think I covered everything on stand. Service is sketchy so it's painstakinly slow, but all in all it was a slow day, BUT the 10pt encounter trumped the slow day. 

Funny the two planes sprapying all day. I was in an area they did not spray. Altlhough, I could smell it occassionally -- just Roundup. 

I'm heded to a set tomorrow that's been seeing righteous action. BUT, the service there is poor. Stay tuned, I might lean on Ernie to throw a post or two up for me. 

Last view of the night from the ridge:









And of course, one more plane vid, next post.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145218552


----------



## #thwackem (Nov 7, 2015)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****



IndianaPSE said:


> Any rut hunters out there got any bucks on the ground? Post away.










Got this guy this morning with his nose to the ground trotting through the hardwoods grunting away. Southern Illinois


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a dandy! Congrats!

I blew my chance with a real nice 9 at around 1230 today. I thought the doe he was chasing had passed me when I went to reach for my bow. He was 40 yards out hot on her trail but stopped dead when she snorted at me. He didn't see me and I grunted at him while she was doing her stomping around so I hope to have another encounter with him soon.


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Page 4? Can't have that. Whats going on out there today???


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I'm in he RI woods..... Nothing moving yet


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

thought you were going back to work


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Lol!!! Decided against it, wasn't ready to go back


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Text update from the IL Slob Slayer:

"Beautiful morning. Crisp and chilly. No buck sightings but there's decent bait. I've had 5 does wander thru so far. Hunting this spot until 11a then sliding to a new spot. No service except text here."

I'll keep the thread campfire fueled with his text updates! I'm in a tree here in KS for an all day sit myself. Have seen two separate pairs of a doe and skipper and also a lone small doe so far.


----------



## Hunter418 (Oct 27, 2008)

May want to Crop out Kelly's number FS!

Good luck to all, great day to be in a tree!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Today has gotta be the day !!! Keep your head on a swivel !!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Text update from the IL Slob Slayer:
> 
> "Beautiful morning. Crisp and chilly. No buck sightings but there's decent bait. I've had 5 does wander thru so far. Hunting this spot until 11a then sliding to a new spot. No service except text here."
> 
> I'll keep the thread campfire fueled with his text updates! I'm in a tree here in KS for an all day sit myself. Have seen two separate pairs of a doe and skipper and also a lone small doe so far.


Good luck brotha man!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Party over? Did he shot one of them in slightly cobfused


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nah, the deer vacated he means


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ah. I see said the blind man


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Ah. I see said the blind man


...to his deaf son while pissing into the wind! Lol...no idea where that phrase comes from


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

You forgot the last part, ...to his deaf son while pissing into the wind, IT ALL COMES BACK TO ME NOW!"


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sup? Quick lunch break and off to a new stand in the bottom. The set is called BUCK KILLER. Need I say more?

Here are randon clips/pics from this AM encounter. I'll try to get them in order as they occured but forgive me if it gets mixed up. The last shot is amonster scrape/rub in the center of all this. Oh yea, I forgot to mention. I grazed a coyote at 45y I thought he was 50y. Hsppened in a blink and I donated a broadhead to the base of a sappling.

Here goes uploads. They should be:

Doe in field
Doe sniffing ladder
Madd Momma Doe
8.1
8.3
Scrape/Rub


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145302547


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145302661


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145302738


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

And of course, I got them out of order.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sunrise today:


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great stuff Kel! I'm packed up about to head south. Looking forward to seeing you and Ernie this evening


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Kelly 
This is a video of a buck I filmed up in buck killer a couple of years ago. He's still around. Maybe he's that monster manny saw there last night. That's the stand Indy is heading too in ten minutes 
https://vimeo.com/145307772


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Get ya some of that


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

you guys going to the buss stop?!? I am missing the chicken already


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Scott, I'm meeting Kelly and Ernie there tonight on my way back home. Sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you and Joe there. So you say the chicken is good? What about the ?


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


>


I had to hide 2 close to that size on my public land gun spot I have its 100 and 60 or so yards from my stand, first time I sat there with the bow I have a nice wide 8 about 80 yards from me no shot


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I have never hunted whitetail and I would love to have any of those in the videos !!! You guys holding out for a specific buck ?


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Any deer down yet??


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Tweet46 said:


> Hey Scott, I'm meeting Kelly and Ernie there tonight on my way back home. Sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you and Joe there. So you say the chicken is good? What about the [emoji481]?


I think they only have Fried chicken once a week tweet


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

orarcher said:


> I have never hunted whitetail and I would love to have any of those in the videos !!! You guys holding out for a specific buck ?


I'm not letting him take anything less than 140. He's seen several just hasn't had a kill shot yet


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

JAKE3203 said:


> Any deer down yet??


Not yet


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> I'm not letting him take anything less than 140. He's seen several just hasn't had a kill shot yet


Oh good to know thanks for sharing


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Tonight had a theme:

Doe
Doe
Doe
Spike
Forkhorn
Six
Doe
Doe
Doe
Repeat

I actually lost track and could not count there were so many doe in the plot at last light. But no big guys.

A great day in the deer woods, indeed.

Indy from the Buss Stop, OUT.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Man all those doe big boy is bound to arrive


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Headed out. Bad cell service on this spot. Storms by 1pm. Brutal day but they move before a storm so here we go. If its raining early I'll jump in a box blind 100y away.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BTW, Ernie and I met up with JD (Tweet) last night at the world unknown Buss Stop for dinner and a beverage. Super guy and it's always nice to now have a face with the name. Safe travels, JD, back to CO Springs.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I changed something today (omen?). Grabbed the Elite Hunter. Today's broadhead of choice is the QAD Exodus. This mean n nasty razored warhead is ready to eat venison. Munch!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> Man all those doe big boy is bound to arrive


Oh fer sure, he/they were there. Every deer in the plot was looking back and anticipating. He/they simply chose "dark" as the entrance song of the evening. 

The chess match continues. I'm ready for check mate.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll check in around lunch from town wifi if I can. Or if texting works, I'll lean on my Deer Chat comrades for message support!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Kel!! Great to see you, Ernie and Mark last night! And yes The Buss Stop was everything you said it was! Great place!
Now get' done!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Trying to post will see if this works. Something large under me at dark 30. Three doe at first light directly under my stand. An eight pt just strolled by slowly. He was all of 100 inches. Beautiful sunrise and morning so far.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Hey it worked. I have one bar. Good enough I guess. 

Top of the mornin' to ya, AT.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm positioned in the northeast corner of the giant food plot from last night. I've got a perfect light breeze from the S/SW. There is a mini plot and a funnel area over my right shoulder for the perfect lefty shot should anyone enjoy a light veggie snack before the storm.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Patiently waiting for that right one -- a giant -- to step out for his final, fatal curtain call. Ya with me?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

The clouds are trickling in. The winds are getting restless.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Supposed to blow harder than Rosie O'Donnell on the View...so better strap in!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

IndianaPSE said:


> ...Today's broadhead of choice is the QAD Exodus. This mean n nasty razored warhead is ready to eat venison. Munch!


I assume it prefers mature buck meat :thumbs_up!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck today !!!!! Got me searching for a place to go now I got the bug to chase a whitetail.


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

They should be moving good before the big front, I would think. Good luck today!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Still sorta calm. But dang, zero deer movement...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Supposed to blow harder than Rosie O'Donnell on the View...so better strap in!


One the funniest things I ever heard Dave Letterman say: 

"Scientist have actually discovered video evidence of hell. Here, take a look."

(Cut to video clip of The View)


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> One the funniest things I ever heard Dave Letterman say:
> 
> "Scientist have actually discovered video evidence of hell. Here, take a look."
> 
> (Cut to video clip of The View)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og9XWHKfutQ


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Crickets chirping here. I think the deer went into hiding.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

**** WestQuest 2015 – Live Bowhunt(s) ****

Probably not going to hunt this afternoon due to forecast of 30-40 mph winds. We will make a plan for Thursday and sets that best avoid wind. Need to recharge anyway. I'm cutting out at noon today. Peace Yo!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

In today's wind I saw you were close to food plot but we're very close to bedding?


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

IndianaPSE said:


> Probably not going to hunt this afternoon due to forecast of 30-40 mph winds. We will make a plan for Thursday and sets that best avoid wind. Need to recharge anyway. I'm cutting out at noon today. Peace Yo!


Yup take a breather and recharge!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

shaffer88 said:


> In today's wind I saw you were close to food plot but we're very close to bedding?


Yes, not too far. It's a rap shoot though, ,there are many of both.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok just wondering, days like this make want to hunt the thickest of areas and why couldn't that be a Deere bed


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

OK, recharging everything from me to phone to battery charger. Grabbing a sandwich in town and using WIFI to buy a few movies on iTunes for tonight.

Here's the strategy for the next two days = 

TWO ALL DAY SITS in same stand. It's called The Saddle. It appears to be the perfect setup where the strong winds are buffered by a 30+ foot ridge down in the bottoms. TH & FR call for ugly winds. I'm gonna commit to this stand for both TH & FR. Here's why: the farm is gigantic and loaded with deer, and while I am seeing great traffic and have had great opportunities, it's literally a crap shoot on where they are at any given time. Staying put increases my odds. Plus, with this incoming weather, it makes the most sense. It's also positioned directly between two food plots. On way out today we checked a few spots and this Saddle location not only offers the perfect wind bufferage, it's got three MASSIVE rubs close to the stand and one is BRAND NEW. As in it was NOT there two days ago. I can't wait to show pics of these three rubs but I didn't want to spoil the area with foot traffic. Trust me, they are NOT rubs from a small buck. They are SICK! Cell service in this locale is null so I will update nightly.

2.5 days to go and I'm feeling positive. This hunt is already a win, so anything else is whip cream on _ _ _ _ _ _ _! (use your imagination)

Last but not least, a few snaps from this AM's set view:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Smart getting out of the tree...currently fighting 40 mph direct headwinds through western Kansas MPG sux! 
I like your plan!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Greetings again AT Nation!

Power is out in the country. Storms. Came into Augusta to find power and get a full charge on the laptop. A movie tonight would be choice.

Because my glass is half full, I'm stoked for tomorrow. We've got a studly 10pt on camera during daylight hours the past three days. He's gotta be the behemoth making those riighteous rubs! This gargantuan beast is invited to travel my pre-selected byway TOMORROW and enjoy an arrow -- special delivery. 

Speaking of arows, I've reloaded my arsenal with the dreaded 2" NAP Killlzones just for fun. I'm seeking a Stevie-Wonder-can-follow type blood trail and a short track job FTW.

Stay positive. Stay vigilant. Stay all day.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Love them killzones








20 yard shot 30 yard recovery dropped in sight, here's a little pic to get you pumped up! Fingers crossed for you to drop a big one


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Brutal out here. 1 eight point cruised they at 7a. 115".


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a box blind 150y from here. It's lookin real cozy but I'm going to stick it out an sit tight. Bow hunters are crazy we are.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Maxemus?
STILLxSTALKINGx?
Fullstrutter?
Tweet?

Where's my Broskies? 

Am I all alone at this camp fire? 

Going a little stir crazy with the motion sickness ha!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

dspell20 said:


> Good luck


Thanks dsp!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

JAKE3203 said:


> Love them killzones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jake. Excellent carnage!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wind passed through her yesterday if it's anything like that. You'll be rocking like like a baby


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Good luck!


Thx Fire!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Only one 115" buck today? LOL!!! Keep at it brother... It's gonna happen, I think you guys are in lockdown phase.

I'm not on the woods again until Sunday morning. I have a 2 day getaway with the wifey starting tonight!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

No to lockdown. That's not the case it still has not totally busted loose.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually don't buy the lockdown theory. Not all Doe go into heat at same time. While one may be another may not be. I've seen what I'd call light chasing. I think there's more to come.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

At the risk of mentioning this word on my own thread, I wonder what the Ozonics boyz do on a day like this?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> At the risk of mentioning this word on my own thread, I wonder what the Ozonics boyz do on a day like this?


3 time NBA champion Larry Bird says Ozonics is foolproof!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

BTW, a lot of trail cam pick are just now showing buck coming out of nocturnal patterns. The bucks I've seen in daylight, about 6-10 per day, only about 1/3 of them are rutted up with bigger necks and dark brown tarsals


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This wind is so brutal it would blow those machines themselves out of a tree! Ha


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> This wind is so brutal it would blow those machines themselves out of a tree! Ha


It's calmed down to 40mph here in Mo...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Same here. Every once in a while I get a 50mph gust and think, really? Ain't no deer worth this risk. Crazy!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Morning Indy! Good for you braving the wind today. It was only forecasted to be 22 here today but the direction WNW was too marginal for my stand. 

Glad there was already one buck on his feet. Also glad you have service! What's the weather (wind, temps) supposed to do throughout the day there today? 

No pic of the studly 10 from trail cam? How big is he? Describe his rack at least! What times of day did he come through in the last three days?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

He's 138-140 w/ nice mass. Ernie has the pic on his phone. Ern, can you post? I cannot recall the time of travel. Sorry. Wind is west, supposed to die down to 15-20 this afternoon. Temps around 45-50. If the wind would stop is actUally kinda nice.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Btw, a nice run right at base of tree. Can't post pics with my service but will later


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

*rub


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Omg!!! Sunshine!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Kel...Tweet checking in...got home last night, slept in a bit this morning.....fought those winds all the way to CO! Killed my gas milage! 
Yep bowhunters are crazy! 
Good luck my friend! Hang tough...I'm sure your dedication will be rewarded!
Cheers, Tweet


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet. Glad you got home safely.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Yote just came they at full speed. They suck!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

man, nothing on the larry bird crack?? copy


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck today !!!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought it was funny they do look allot alike right there


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea that was funny sorry BD.. Fingers were cold.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope starting with getn off work early tomorrow for an evening sit with my boy to be half as dilligant as you guys! Good luck!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

orarcher said:


> Good luck today !!!!


Thanks, OR


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

IndianaPSE said:


> No to lockdown. That's not the case it still has not totally busted loose.


Hope your right! 
Either way I still hope you nail a giant!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> I hope starting with getn off work early tomorrow for an evening sit with my boy to be half as dilligant as you guys! Good luck!!


Oh, work, yea, forgot about that, have fun with the boy


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Diligent? My wife never sees it that way???


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Hope your right!
> Either way I still hope you nail a giant!


Thx BRO!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

IndianaPSE said:


> Yea that was funny sorry BD.. Fingers were cold.


Copy, it's going to get salty soon, be ready.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's clearly more tolerable with the sun out. Winds have slightly diminished. Zero movement -- no surprise there. But ready.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> He's 138-140 w/ nice mass. Ernie has the pic on his phone. Ern, can you post? I cannot recall the time of travel. Sorry. Wind is west, supposed to die down to 15-20 this afternoon. Temps around 45-50. If the wind would stop is actUally kinda nice.


I've been without service








That's just one of the bucks Indy. There's many out there. Keep at it. Make sure he's what you're after. Saw that 11 pointer on my set this am. Heading out to set up a climber where the Walker boys saw that monster last night on my other farm. Btw while I was scouting for a tree noticed my hay bale blind went airborne. Landed 300 yards away


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Ernie what time has that buck come thru Kelly's set each of the last three days?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Fullstrutter said:


> Ernie what time has that buck come thru Kelly's set each of the last three days?


I'm unsure. Haven't checked that camera but he's the most photographed buck in that spot. Neighbor just texted that he just saw 4 bucks chasing a doe. 
Indy stay the course big guy. Stay vigilant. I'm headed out to my set. Staying till dark. I'm out !!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Big fatty nanny at 31.5 y.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Totally on guard


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Stay with it my man!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

It's warming up slightly.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Keep at it man.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Had mexican for lunch and have ***** 4 times now! Glad im not hunting! [emoji15]


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good to know^^^^^^ ha


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok Boyz, cell service has been in and out. So I'm putting phone away and standing bow in hand until dark. It can happen fast and I'm gonna be ready!!! Indy out until I get wifi tonight!!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Come back and show us a TOAD !!!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be back looking for pics of that big boy...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone ever tells you the deer don’t move in the wind, they simply were not in the right spot that day. Remember, they can’t go inside. Lots of movement today. While it was brutal with the wind, it was a good day. I saw 6 bucks. One was a shooter (more on that in a sec.) I saw so many doe moving that I lost track how many total. A lot of wandering and browsing, not so much chasing. The saddle was the right place to be with buffer effect for the wind. Not gonna lie, some of the gusts had me wondering what the hell I was doing in a tree. Especially as I looked around and saw 4 or 5 uprooted monster trees tipped over from the spring/rains. I was dressed perfect so I never really got cold. Back to the shooter. I’m pretty sure I had the big 10pt at 88 y at 430. If it wasn’t him it was his cousin. Just as I reached for my grunt tube to bring him in, a hot doe came by and dragged him away. SO CLOSE!!!!

Tomorrow = same place same stand.

Ernie's tally: 9 bucks 3 doe. (2 bucks were 130 class)

Next post a few pics and a late video of a small buck.

Indy


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145584259


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/145584378


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Good stuff. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn wicked close! How's the weather for tmrw compared to today?

Pullin for ya big time brosinheimer!!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Not nearly as windy here today as it was yesterday at this time. Hopefully today will be good! I'll be following along from work!:BangHead:


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Service blows today. 

Report so far:

Three bucks so far. 100. 110. 115. All 8s. Several doe. The largest buck was a tall 8 dogging a doe. Also several deer under me at dark.


----------



## quickz (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got word from my cousin in Johnson county. There chasing good this morning on our property. Looks like its starting to bust out Can't wait. I'm leaving tomorow for a week trip. Timing seems to be spot on. Good luck Indy. Been following from the start.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Kel I just passed a wicked heavy mass 10 pointer...high 130's conservatively! He was kinda short tines though, and also only about 15.5" wide inside. But had knobby bases and small trash kickers. Heavyyy mass carried it all the way out. Never offered a good shot though, but I might have been able to get him closer. Idk. Wow...awesome encounter tho!!!! Mature buck cruising!! I studied him extensively in the binos. 15" spread, 35+" mass (HEAVY!), 3" brows, 7" 2's, 8"+ 3's, 5" 4's! Probably 19"+ beams. And definitely some base trash stickers too!!! He was a mature stud buck, easy 4.5 probably 5.5, huge body. But you know me! I go BIGGGG or go home empty handed! I want a freakin MONSTER! It's peak rut here in KS...game ON!

Good luck!!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Great update Strutter. Gets me excited for heading out this afternoon. Indy is ready to let those NAPS eat, son!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice chime-in Strutterino!!! Thanks boys. It's time! It's awesome out. And it's on!!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck !!! Get er done !!!!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Schaaaawinnggggg!!!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm just stuck inside my house. Waiting for the contractor to get back, finish so I can hit the woods again. This am's sit only yielded 8 bucks. No shooters and no does seen.


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Maxemus said:


> This am's sit only yielded 8 bucks. No shooters and no does seen.


lol ONLY! Most years I don't see 8 different bucks.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

huntinfool14 said:


> lol ONLY! Most years I don't see 8 different bucks.


I'm spoiled what can I tell ya. This spot has always produced nice bucks the past three years around this time and so far this year I'm blanking out.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to kill an eight tonight if I have the opportunity. I'm concerned we have too many of them so if I get one within range I'm going to whack it.


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've refreshed this post 30 times... Where's the updates gentleman???


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sux being back to work! Not able to check ion as much as I like. 
Kel-Ernie hope you guys were able to let the string down on some big boys! I'll be checking back to get the rest of the story!!
I already miss being back in the Mid-West...my buds trying to convince me to move to his neck of the woods....hard to say no.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry guys. No service all afternoon. Write up coming next.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

*OMG, what a freakin’ day!*

MORNING: 
As I noted yesterday, I returned to the Saddle area. Technically, the South Saddle. Its a sweet & righteous “bottom” area that butts up to a ridgeline that’s about 100y wide and 30-40 feet tall (think a long ridge with two “V” shapes chiseled out of each end of ridge). The ridge is about 75y deep opening to a food plot on the reverse side. It’s also buffered by another ridge that wraps the southwest end. It was a cold start with 17-20 mph winds. Not a ton of movement, but I did have a few bucks and several doe move thru from 7-9a. Then it stopped and the wind increased. I was not willing to repeat yesterday (read: really stupid idea / risk to spend time in a tree with dangerous winds) so I quickly bolted thru the South Saddle for the tower stand about 175y away. Once I got there the wind stopped and it warmed up a lot, instantly. NOW WHAT?

AFTERNOON:
I quickly decided the North Saddle area was the money spot. I confirmed this as I traversed thru the North Saddle quietly. I wished I would have stopped to photograph the rubs – INSANE!!! But I do not like spending time on the ground in the middle of the rut. I made my way to the stand (a 20 ft ladder set) and quickly set up shop. Perfect. I don’t typically like ladder stands, but I LOVED this set. At 3:30p is was ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!! Deer filed out thru the north saddle RIGHT AT ME and wouldn’t stop. Probably about 8-10 doe total. Up. Down. Back. Forth. Diagonally. Trailed by a young study 11pt with a split G3. He’s 115-ish right now. Ernie mentioned him and has lots of pics of him on camera. He’s gonna be a stud. I filmed him (video next) briefly but I was SO PINNED DOWN with doe and the 11 on every side I could not move. I recovered after about 30 minutes of multiple stare downs when the 11 started to chase 2-3 of the big doe. Including 2 real blondies. Very light. Very big. 130# dressed, all day.

They wandered off during the chase activities, so I said to myself, there’s gotta be a bigger buck nearby. So I did a few grunts and two turns of the can call and here he came. Instantly! The big 10. Chocolate. Symmetrical. Tall G2s and G3s, front beams nearly touching at the tips. Even his fur was chocolate. He instantly pegged me. I froze. He relaxed and kept coming at me. DUDE ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I’m tagging out on the 2nd to last day of my hunt? I was already packing his azz on ice. He was in the truck. It was a gimme. A chip shot. He stood 25y broadside. And then for some unexplained reason he walked UP the ridge of the saddle (a doe had been up there earlier). I stopped him at 30y again, broadside, settle my pin, a released the missile. It wasn’t a trimmed shooting lane but it was a clear opening. THWACK!!! But wait! Why did my arrow turn sharply down and land in the ground in front of him? And then the sinking feeling came over me as I noticed a wiggling tree branch the size of a pencil about 20 ft in front of me. A deflection. A clean miss. He’s not going in the truck. He’s actually wandering back over the saddle of which he originally came. For the next 45 minutes I remained covered in deer, with the exclusion of one chocolate 10.

I decided early on when I started the thread to give you all the good AND the bad. Well. I’ve already dusted off my britches (and my ego) and screwed on a new broached and picked a spot for the morning. I’m very happy I did not wound such an awesome deer.

I’ve got 4 hours of 2015 hunting in Illinois, so my chin is up and my glass is half full. This week has been GREAT! Buck in the truck or not.

What a great day in the deer woods! Thanks for hanging with! 

Tomorrow it’s a 140 (or close) or go home minus. The challenge to bag a 140 is just that – A CHALLENGE. AND I LOVE THIS QUEST!!!

Peace out. 

Indy


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Most of the action I could not film. I was so pinned down!!! Here's the 11pt junior:

https://vimeo.com/145697763


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice write up! Looking forward to the update after the mornings hunt. Good luck!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

He came right at me thru the "V" the stopped at 30 but immediately turned up the side and the second X is where I stopped him. The evil limb is not in the shot.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a look to my right where all the staging and chasing occured:

View attachment 3220281


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I "think" if I recall correctly, the place I am tomorrow has cell service. It's where I drew on a nice 140 but had no shot.

I figured since this was my first big buck encounter here, might as well finish it here.

Night!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Best of luck!!! Get it done !!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pulling for you Kel!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ill be out in the Kansas woods with ya today. Hopefully all day! Taking the boy so we shall see how it goes. Its on like donkey kong here!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

The time is now and still at work this week. I'm biting my lip just to go out.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Mornin' AT!

Too many deer to count passed thru at dark. And then an absolute giant under my tree staring at me at dark as well. He wanted to know what the hell I was and I wanted light. We both lost. Man he was a monster. 3 hrs to go. All it takes is 30 seconds. Man they are moving!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Btw, the big stud walked away 20y and thrashed a tree. What an awesome sound in the dark!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Morning glory!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Unworthy of the camera, a spike, a fork, and a six all liked the grunt tube this morning.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good start to the day!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

This was his morning whipping post just 25y away..


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

In fairly confident he was the same 140 I drew upon earlier in the week. He proceeded to mark his trees all around me. Too bad it was in the dark.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fireman324 said:


> Sounds like a good start to the day!


Yea, Fire, they just started too early!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

As I sit these last few hours of my 2015 Illinois hunt, I'm realizing I'll probably be taking a tag home as a souvenir vs. on a rack, but that's ok. I'm feeling immensely blessed to have a wife that lets me do this, a loving & supporting family, my health, and friends along the way that I get to enjoy this great space called the outdoors and bowhunting. Thanks, Ernie, you're a great friend and I completely enjoyed the journey. I look forward to some Cuban cuisine in Miami! Many say it, "It's not the hunt, rather, the journey." I agree. And it's called hunting, not catching. The hunt never ends. The quest for a big mature deer continues in my book until I can no longer do this. Thanks, really, for letting me bring you fireside! Gonna pack around 10. On the road to the Fort by 11ish CST.

Peace.

Indy


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that I got the sappy wrap up out of my system, I'm still standing, bow in hand. It IS the rut ya know. 2 hours can be a game changer! Ha!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

2015 Illinois on-stand time: 71.5 hours!!!

I'll try to add up the deer tally later.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Final hour. Gulp!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Hop on 65 on the way home. I'll find a stand for you


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

bsimms said:


> Hop on 65 on the way home. I'll find a stand for you


bsimms, brother! Thanks x 1000 that's mighty generous. My wife I think might have a minor issue if I climbed in yet one more tree this week. I'm on lockdown!!! Ha! 

Rain check, please?!.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nothing like a buzzer beater to bring the crowd to its feet!!!!!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for letting us ride along through your journey, helps the days in the office go by and gives us a glimpse into the life of another hunter. Truly appreciate it! Good luck in your final hour and in your drive back home.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

DMcDowell said:


> Thanks for letting us ride along through your journey, helps the days in the office go by and gives us a glimpse into the life of another hunter. Truly appreciate it! Good luck in your final hour and in your drive back home.


Thanks, DMc, appreciate it!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ernie, I'm typing up the deer jerky recipe for ya!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Nothing like a buzzer beater to bring the crowd to its feet!!!!!


It would def. make ESPN!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Headed home to Fort Wayne what a great week! Indy out.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Drive safe brother!!! That was some awesome hunting!! So good to see you, Ernie, and Manny at the buss stop!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Good job kel, great week for you!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Kel, thanks for the ride. I appreciate you inviting me to play along as well. I was trying to explain to some workmates exactly what you were saying....it's all about the journey, not just the destination! 
Be safe going home and I hope we get the chance to meet up again!
Cheers,
JD


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Drive safe brother!!! That was some awesome hunting!! So good to see you, Ernie, and Manny at the buss stop!!


Thanks Joe. Same here


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

It's been fun !


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks all. Home safe and sound enjoying family. Nothing beats family!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to get it out of my system, my son wants some venison for the freezer. Out to my honey hole I went because I was having withdrawals by not being in a tree. 20 minutes it took to get a doe down. Man I can't believe it took so long!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

At least I'll be able to post a kill photo on WestQuest. Gimme a few. We are headed out now with a cooler to debone and ice her down. Yea it's close!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Forgot to take a kill pic. Oh well, had fun with my son in the woods getting her processed.


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Niccceeee I'm having cutlets tomorrow night yummmm


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice!! You have earned the Slickhead Slayer Specialist lifetime achievement award brotha!!! You are pure Nanny Kryptonite!!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Tagging this one to read again later. It was an exciting read. Currently following along on this year's 2016 journey. Good stuff


----------

